# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  المتحرشات والمتحرشون ..!!

## يوم سعيد

*المتحرشات والمتحرشون ..!!*
*          كثر الكلام حول المتحرشون الشباب وأنهم الثغرة الوحيدة التي يلج منها الشيطان ، فصارت الملاحقات تطارد صنفاً واحداً يسمى الذكور فقط فهم المصدر الوحيد الذي يهدد أمن الشابات المسكينات البريئات من موقف نبي الله يوسف (ع) ، وكأن ليس هناك  متحرش يقوم باصطياد الفرائس والطرائد غير صنف الرجال وهم الصنف الملعون الذي ألقى بحواء في غواية الشيطان وأصرّ عليها بقضم التفاحة الحمراء ..!!* 
*          لا يهمني من يتفق معي ومن يقف ضدّي ، فالملاحظ – وليس دفاعاً عن عشيرتي – إن الاتهام تكال دائماً إلى الرجل وكأن الرجل هو الذي يرتكب الذنب برغبة منه وحباً في المعصية ، ومن يقول ذلك فهو مخطئ بالثلاث وأتحمل كافة المسؤولية .. فلنكن منصفين ولو للحظة واحدة ونزن الأمور بصدق وعدل ، فأين المغريات وأين المثيرات وأين الأخطاء التسعة التي نلمسها من بعض أخواتنا الإناث ، فالرجل من فصيلة الحيوانات الناطقة والمعروف إن هناك بشر عاشوا سوية مع الحيوانات واكتسبوا بعض أطباعهم وتتلمذوا على البيئة الغاباتية واكتسبوا مواصفات رجل الغاب حتى صنف من الحيوانات المفترسة وهناك بشر اختلف عن ذلك فاستفاد من عقله وحافظ عليه واختار ما ينمي قدراته العقلية طمعاً في اعتلاء مصاف الملائكة فكاد العفيف والتقي أن يكون نبياً ، فلا جرم أن يقع الرجل في فخ الإغواء فهو بشر وله عقل وشهوة وكلما فتنته الأضواء والعناصر التحرشية فقد صوابه فوجد نفسه بهيماً يلهث وراء ما يطفئ غريزته البهيمية ..!!* 
*          التقرير الذي ظهر يوم أمس والذي يشير إلى الرقم الكبير والاحصائية الآخيرة التي رصدت وأوضحت إن هناك 50 ألف شخص يتحرش في الدقيقة الواحدة والإشارة واضحة لا تحتاج إلى الشرح فمن المعني بالشخص المقصود ؟ هل القصد منه الذكر والأنثى ؟ لا لم يكن كذلك فقد صب الإتهام على الرجل دون المرأة ، وعلينا أن نحمي الرجل من هذا التحامل وهذا التجني فالمرأة ليست بريئة وهي تشترك في هذه الظاهرة الشاذة التي أرفضها شخصياً وأسعى بالتعاون مع كل مؤمن غيور بالتصدي لهذا المد اللاأخلاقي ، فكلنا نعيش على مركب واحد وإذا ما اعتقد أحداً منّا إن موقعه في المركب يخصه لوحده فقط دون تدخل من غيره فهو مخطئ ، فالمركب ملك الجميع والناس جميعاً كالجسد الواحد اذا ما اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى فعلينا أن نضع الأمور في نصابها ولا نتعامل مع هذه القضية على أنها من صنع إبليس الذكر فقط فهناك أبليس أنثى أيضاً وهي مسؤولة عن استفحال هذه الظاهرة ..!!*
*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## الم الانتظار

_شكراااااااااااااا ع الطرح_ 
_لاتعليق_ 

_-------------------_


1/ تُمنَع الردود المُتضمِنَه الشُكر فقط والخاليه من النقاش أو التعقيب بكلمة (لاتعليق)..


الاخت العزيزه 

الرجاء مراجعة قوانين المنتدى 

ننتظر منك مناقشة الآراء

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية خيو يوم سعيد 

اتفق معك بأن اللوم والخطا لا يقع على الرجل فقط 

ويمكن تكون المرأة الجزء الاساسي في هذا الشي 

لماتلبس البنت ملابس تبرز معالم جسدها , وتضع العطر الي ينشم من على بعد امتار , ولما تقوم بحركات دلع ولفت انتباه 

هذا كله شمعناه ؟؟؟؟؟

كانها تقول للشاب تعال تحرش فيني 

ما في معنى اخر يفسر الي قاعدة تسويه 

الاثنين في قفص الاتهام 

دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ملكة سبأ

يعتقدالبعض أن التحرش ظاهره حديثه على مجتمعنا بل وصل الأمر لألصاقها بالفقر و أن التحرش نتيجه طبيعية لما تبثه وسائل الإعلام والفضائيات من عرى وإغراآت من أمثال برنامج إستار أكاديمي وما شابهه من برامج نجد فيها البنت تمسك الشاب وتمازحه وتحضنه وتمسح عل شعره ويتبادلان النظرات وهما يصلان لما يشبه الذوبان ومخرجين هذه البرامج يزيدو الطين بله يزداد تركيزهم على مثل هذه المشاهد ممن يجدو بينهم تقارب او ميل عاطفي .
والبنات إذبحهم على هالبرامج وإذا رأت البنت كل هذا وهي تشكو في الأصل من جوع عاطفي مشكلة مجتمعاتنا يكبر الولد والبنت نعتقد خلاص أشبعناهم عاطفه ودلال في طفولته بهذا يكون حصل لهم إكتفاء .في حين أنهم في هذه السن الحرجه احوج لها من سابقتها.
بمعنى عندما اجلس مع اخي او اختي لماذا لانعبر لهم عن مدى حبنا لهم ومدى إشتياقنا للساعات اللتي نقضيها معم وكذالك الأم والأب يفعلون مع الأبناء من الجنسين 
فنغذي فيهم هذه العاطفة ونحيطهم بالحنان ليكونو قريبين منا. ربما تجد اخي يوم سعيدانني قد خرجت من إطار الموضوع لاكنني اجد ان سبب التحرشات او قد يكون احد أسبابها هو الفراغ والجوع العاطفي .ولا ألتمس العذر للبنات من فعل التحرش ان يكون بسبب مشاهة البرامج إنما هي فضفضة لما هو واقع فعلا .

ولا يرتبط التحرش بمستوى معين و لا مجتمع معين ... حتى فى الدول المتقدمه و المتحرره جنسيا هناك التحرش بكل صوره ... 
ويوجد ايضا التحرش ضد الاطفال سواء ذالك من الخدم او المعلمين او السائقين والمسألة يطول نقاشها .
أعتذر تحدثت مطولا وأختم كلامي التحرش موجود وكما يدل على احتياج عاطفي ايضا يدل على نقص وضعف في شخصية المتحرش .
اقدم الشكر الجزيل على الطرح الرائع

----------


## تأبط بودره

*الفاضل يوم سعيد*
*شكرا على طرح الموضوع* 
*+*
*رغم أني ممن لا يهمك، فقد صرحت بذلك علنا بقولك:*
*لا يهمني من يتفق معي ومن يقف ضدّي*  
*أسمح لى أن أعقب على ما تفضلتم به..*
*عله يجد عند غيركم القبول.* 
*!*
*لا أفهم ما يردده البعض في تصنيف المعصية بناءا على الجنس.* 
*ولو سلمت جدلا أن التحرش يسببه جنس دون الآخر،*
*فسأختار الذكر.*
*لن أقول بسبب أن المرأة وإن كانت مومس، ففي النادر منها المبادرة، ولكني لا أعني بالذكر هنا المتحرش فقط.* 
*أعني بذلك الذكر الذي إختاره الله للقوامة على النساء.* 
*أعني به ذلك الذي يفترض أن يكون راعيا على أهله،*
*فحتى لو تمجَّنت إحداهن في السوق، فسيكون سبب ذلك هو الذكر، ذلك الزوج أو الأب الذي أرخى لها فوطأته،*
*وأعطاها ما أرادت فأهانته.*
*وغريب في رأيي ذلك الذكر الذي يتحرش بحجة أنها قابلة للتحرش بما تلبس!*
*فليشرب نفس الذكر ما اشتهاه في نهار رمضان،*
*ليشربه إن أراد أمام الأعيان،* 
*والذنب ذنب تلك الثلاجه، لا تستتر إلابزجاجه،*
*رأى ما بداخلها فأعجبه،*
*تلك القاروره قد أغرته*  



*!*
*خلاصة ما أرى:*
*أن أُدخل تصنيف الجنس في المسئوليه،*
*فتلك ولا شك سطحيه*
*و للذكر قطعا الأولويه.* 
*أكرر إمتناني*
*لا عدمناكم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الكريم والزميل العزيز يوم سعيد 
أسعد الله أوقاتك بكل خير 

موضوع رااااائع بكل معنى الكلمة 

بالنسبة للتحرشات وما ذكرت أخي فعلاً دائماً يقع اللوم على الرجل وهذا شي يؤسف له صراحةً لكن .........
توجد حسب بعض التصنيفات ثلاثة أنواع من التحرشات 
التحرش بالأطفال 
تحرش الرجال بالنساء 
التحرش العكسي المسيطر

ونتجاوز عن التحرش بالأطفال لما يحمله من مآسي كثيره 
وأستعرض هنا تحرش الرجال بالنساء والتحرش العكسي
فتحرش الرجال وفي دراسات كثيره ومتعددة تفيد بأن الرجال هم الأكثر تحرشاً بالنساء ولكن ..........
ما هي الأسباب 
تتنوع الأساب وتختلف من مجتمع لآخر فمن هذه التحرشات ....تحرش الرئيس الذكر بالمرؤس الأنثى ( وهنا أيضاً تم إغفال جانب التزين من قبل الأنثى ) وهذا من أكثر أنواع التحرشات في العالم الغربي 
أما لدينا فتحرش الرجل (أو الذكر) بالأنثى يتسبب به الطرفين 
فمن ذكر يلاحق الفتيات بسبب تبرجهم الزائد (وهذه النسبة هي الأكثر لدينا) ومن إنثى تتحرش بالذكر بطريقة مهذبة لكنها خافية في المجتمع ومن أهم طرق التحرش بداياته وهو الإنترنت فمن مسنجر الى تعارف الى .........؟؟؟؟
وفي هذا الأمر الكلام يطووووول كثيراً ولا أظن أن أحداً يخفى عليه هذا الشيء 
( وفي هذا الجانب بالذات ما خفي عن أعين الدارسين أكثر مما ظهر )

أما التحرش العكسي فقد تنبه له الدارسون في الآونة الأخيرة 
ومن جميل القول أخي أن أذكر أن ولاية آيوا الأمريكية قد تم تأسيس مركز خاص لعلاج الضحايا من الرجال ضحايا التحرش الجنسي ومقره في دافنبورت .

وأعتقد أن من أهم أسباب هذا النوع هو هيجان ف يعاطفة المرأة تجاه الرجل وعدم السيطرة على هذا الهيجان العاطفي وخصوصاً في ظل الإبتعاد عن التربية السليمة ومراقبة الأهل - هذا عطفاً على غياب التربية أساساً - وهذا أيضاً يظهر في الخفاء بداية ثم ينتقل للظهور العلني شيئاً فشيئاً

وعموماً فظاهرة التحرش الجنسي تظهر في المجتمع الذي يبتعد عن الدين أولاً ويبتعد عن الفطرة السليمة ثانياً وآخيراً من يترك الحبل على الغارب لا يجني الا الندم 

خالص التحيات

----------


## كبرياء

_باعتقادي وإن كانت المرأهـ غير بريئهـ دائما فهي في مغلب الاوقات هي المجني عليها_

_وإن فطرتها الإلهيـهـ تبعدها تلقائيا عن مثل هذهـ الأمور ..._

_يعطيكـ ألف عافيهـ أخوي على الموضوع ..._ 

_ماننح ـــــــرم جديدكـ_ 

_تح ـــــــــيااتوو_

----------


## صالح 48

السلام عليكم جميعا

نبدأ بكلام الله عز و جل :
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم و يحفظوا فروجهم...
و قل للمؤمنات يغضضن من ابصارهن و يحفظن فروجهن و لا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهرمنها......)سورة النور الآيات 30_31
صدق الله العظيم
نتأمل في كلام الله الذي ساوى بين الرجل و المرأة في التكاليف

_ فأمر الرجل و المرأة كلاهما بغض البصر (أي بعدم التحرش)
_ و أمرهما كلاهما إيضا أن يحفظوا فروجهم (أي يستروا ما هو ملفت للنظر لكي لا يكونوا سببا لتحرش الآخرين بهم)

و نحن نرى ان الرجل و المرأة يميلان لبعضها البعض غريزياَ

إلا ان المرأة عندها قدرة اكثر من الرجل على ضبط نفسها

و بما اننا في زمن يُرثى له من عدم إحتشام المرأة
و يوجد طريق لسد هذه الغريزة (الزواج) إلا ان الصعوبات المعيشية و الإقتصادية و الإجتماعية تقف امام الرجل 
فنجده يسعى لسد هذه الغريزة بالطرق الملتوية ومنها التحرش
لذلك النظر مركز الى الرجال اكثر من النساء
لكن هذا لا يبرر التحرش من قِبَل الرجال فعليه بالصبر و العمل على تأمين مسكن و مورد رزق و على والد البنت عدم التصعيب.....(خرجت عن الموضوع).......

لكن ايضا يقع اللوم على النساء أيضا 
فهي التي نفسح المجال للرجل ان يتحرش بها
و ذلك بنظرتها و عطرها و لبسها الغير محتشمم و ما الى ذلك

و بالنسبة لموضوعك أخي
نعم يمكننا القول ان اللوم لا يجب ان يقع على الرجال فقط (و إن كانوا هم يستحقوه)
بل اللوم يقع المرأة الغير محتشمة التي تلفت الإنتباه


عصمنا الله من الزلل
و السلام عليكم

----------


## الــــنـــاري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبحمده نفتتح الكلام
اولا اشكرك اخي على الطرح الرائع
ونا بصراحة اعجبت باكثر الاراء وبالخص راي الاخ Real Islam

ولجدير بالقول اضافة الا كل ماابديتم من آرائ صائبة
ان الانسان بطبعه سواء كان رجل او امرة 
طفل او طفلة كلاهم يندرجون تحت الشيء الملفت لنظر
سواء اي شيئ كان
ورجل بطبيعت حاله يميل لغريزته
وبسبب لبس او مشيت او اي شي آخر من تبرج النساء 
الملفت لنظر 
هذا السبب الرئيسي في نظري لتحرش الرجل بالمراة
لانها خطفت انظاره من بين الجميع لتقع ابصاره عليه
ويتفحص في زينتها ممايسبب له الانجرار وراء شهواته

لا اريد ان اطيل في الاكم >> صحيح هدرت واجد

بس زبدة كلامي ان اللوم فهوه يقع 50% على الرجل
لانه لايستطيع السيطرة على نفسه وهذا عيب رجال هذا الزمن
وً
50% على المراة
لانها تظهر زينتها الي حرمها الله وتتبرج بشكل مبالغ ايضن
ولو كانت محتشمة ومتسترة جيداً لما جرء الرجل على الاقتراب منها


آسف على الاطالة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*التحرش موجود في كل مجتمع يتعايش الشاب والشابه فيه ..*
*التحرش معظمه يكون من الذكور بصراحه عندهم جرأه يتحرشوا بالبنت الملتزمه او غيرها,, باي كلمة , بحركه ,,باي شي يخطر على بالهم ..*
*مثل ماقالت اختي ملكة سبأ وصل التحرش بالاطفال يعني الحال في تدهور ..*
*مابضيف شي على كلام اخواتي واخواني ...*
*لان كلامهم منطقي وصريح...*

*اعذرني على التقصير...*
*الله يعطيك العافيه على الطرح..*
*لاعدمـنـا جديدك ..*
*تحياااتي لك اخي..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*سأبداء ..*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق أجمعين .. محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*
*كثيرا ما يقع اللوم على الرجل .. نعم أنا اوافق تلك المقولة .. مع المواااافقة التامة بإنه بعض الفتيات هي من تجر الرجال إلى فعل تلك الأمور ..* 
*لكن الرجل مثلما تفضلتم .. كثيرا ما تجره شهوااتة إلى ملذاتة .. متناسيا أنه مسؤول عن نفسة .. ومحاسب على كل ذنب أذنبه .. سواء في حق نفسة .. أو في حق أسرتة .. وبريأيي .. إن كان الرجل .. ينظر بنظره الخوف والحرص على أخواااتة .. أو بنااااتة .. أو حتى أمه .. فحتما ذالك سيمنعه من التعرض إلى حرم الغير .. ولو حاولت تلك الفتاة إغرائة بشتى الطرق والوسائل ..* 
*وانتم أيضا تطرقتم لهذه الفكرة .. عندما ذكرتم قصة النبي يوسف عليه وعلى نبينا محمد وآله أفضل الصلاة والسلام .. مع إمرأة العزيز .. حيث أنها كانت تراوده عن نفسه .. وحصل ذالك أكثر من مرة ..لكن حرصه على دينه وخوفه من ربه .. منعه من ذالك .. هي كانت شغوفة به .. لكنه توجه إلى ذكر ربه .. وأنشغل عن شهواااتة بعبادتة .. وفضل السجن على أن يستسلم لغرائزة الحيوانيه .. حيث قال عليه السلام .. << قال رب السجن أحب إلي مما يدعونني إليه وإلا تصرف عني كيدهن أصب إليهن وأكن من الجاهلين >>* 
*فاالرجل .. قادر على أن يضبط نفسة .. وإن قبل أن تجره شهواته فهو الملام .. فأين غاب عنه ذكر ربه ..* 
*وأين غاب ذكر أمه .. وأخواته .. فـ خوفه من ربه أولا .. وحرصه على حرمه ثانيا .. يجب أن يمنعه من اللهث وراء شهوااات زائلة ومؤقتة ..* 
*والرجل أيضا مسؤول في الدرجة الأولى .. عن رضاه بأن يترك لأبنته أو أخته أو حتى زوجتة .. تظهر بمظهر مشين .. يرفضه الدين والعرف .. وإن سمح بذالك .. فـ ليكن على أستعداد لأنجرافه هو اولا في طريق الهاويه .. لأنه إن تجرد من غيرتة على عرضة وأهله ,, فحتما سيتجرد من غيرتة على نفسة .. وسيسمح لها بالأنغماس في ملذاتها .. حتى تعشعش غشاوة الشهواات على عينيه وقلبه .. ويصل إلى مرحله يصبو فيها إلى إشباع رغباتة .. دون أن يدرك أنه يضع قوانين الأنسياب والتحرر من الدين .. واللهث وراء شهوات النفس وملذاتها .. وليكن على أستعداد بأن يرى ما لا يسره .. دون أن يكون في أستطاعته منع ما يحدث حوله ..* 
*وحتى وإن رفض ذالك .. فإن ذالك لا يغير من الموضوع شيئ ..* 
*فليبداء بإصلاح نفسه .. قبل أن يحاول نصح من جرهم هو وبمحض إرادته إلى طريق الضياع ..*
*عذرا على الأطاله ..* 
*هذا فقط ما أراه أنا ..*
*يوم سعيد ..*
*قد أكون مخالفة لـ رأيك .. لكن الأختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية ..*
*شكرا لجهودك الرااائعة ..*
*قضايا جديرة بالطرح .. والمناقشة ..*
*لا عدمنا جديدك المتميز ..*
*دمت بحمى الرحمن ..*
*تحيااااااااااااااتي ..* 
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## يوم سعيد

*بسمه تعالى*

*ألم الإنتظار ..*

*أعتذر منك على ما حدث ، فالسياسة تقضي بتنشيط الموضوع بما يثري الموضوع ويجعله محوراً للنقاش ، وما تفضل به أخي العزيز كان بدافع زرع بذور الهمة والنشاط للتفاعل بإيجابية فأرجوا تقدير ذلك 0*
*-----------------------------*
*نور الهدى ..*

*القول بإن الإثنان يجب أن يزجّ بهما في قفص الاتهام فهذا صحيح ، أما أن تكون المرأة هي الجزء الأساسي في اشتعال فتنة الإغواء فهذا كلام مردود عليه ولا يمكن أن نقدح في المرأة مالا يمكن الوثوق به ، فالمرأة - أي نعم - تمتلك من قوة التأثير والتغيير ما لا يملكه الرجل إلا أن الرجل خطير بفضل مالديه من قدرات أخرى قد تدفعه للتقدم إلى خط المنافسة على ذلك فيكون هو الآخر شريك قوي في صلب المنافسة ، فلا ننسى إن الرجل منحه الله بمزايا تختلف عن المرأة وإلا لما أولاه القيمومة الإدارية ، وهذه المنحة لو أردنا تفسيرها من جوانب تقديرية لحمّلنا الرجل سبب ما تقع فيه سيدتي المرأة من أخطاء يكون ضحيتها هو الرجل نفسه ..!!*
*----------------------------*
*ملكة سبأ ..*

*تطرقتي أختي الكريمة إلى عدة عوامل هي أصلاً جزء لا يتجزأ من نشوء مشكلة التحرش ، فالفقر عنصر يتفاعل مع النفس بل وتعتبر المحرض الأول لتحريك بذور الشر في نفس الإنسان وقد يجوع الانسان الفقير فيسرق ، وحين يسرق يعتدي على الأعراض ، وحين يعتدي يكفر بتعاليم الله ثم يغوص في أعماق الإجرام فيخرج عن آدميته المثلى ..!!* 
*كما لا ننسى تلك العوامل الأخرى من بث الإعلام الماجن والجوع العاطفي الذي هو في الأساس مركب يفتقده الانسان من كلا الجنسين ( الذكر/الأنثى ) والمشكلة لا تكمن في الرغبة لسد رمق هذا الجوع ، وإلا أصبح الانسان بريئاً من حالة الاندفاع نحو تلبية هذه الرغبة ، لإننا إن سلمنا بذلك لعلقنا الخطأ على شماعة الرغبة الفطرية والتي بدورها تأمرنا إلى تناول الأكل كلما داهمنا الجوع ، بينما يختلف الأمر مع الجوع العاطفي ، فرغم حاجتنا إليه إلا أن سدّه بحاجة إلى تقنين نفسي وآلية تضبط جموح هذه الرغبة وأن تراقب جيداً وأن تلجم بالقدر الذي يروض النفس ويجعلها في غنى عن ارتكاب الجريمة من أجل الحاجة إلى العاطفة فالحرمان العاطفي هو في الأصل مشكلة نفسية لم تعالج بالطريقة التي تجعل الإنسان أميناً في بحثه عن العاطفة المطلوبة ..!!*
*لا ننسى أن هناك يدغدغ مشاعر الانسان والتأثير عليه ودفعه إلى مواطن المعصية ولا يتأتى لهذا الشيطان من الوسوسة ما لم يجد فريسة تلبي أفكاره وتأتمر بأوامره وتتماشى مع خطوطه الإغوائية فيجب أن نعطي العامل الأخلاقي حقه من الاهتمام فالأخلاق الفاضلة تحمي صاحبها من الغواية وإن كانت التحديات في هذا الزمن قوية وشديد ومع ذلك يجب أن نفعل مقاومتنا ونحرك في أنفسنا خط المجابهة والتصدي لكل ما من شأنه الوقوع في جرائم التحرش بكل أنواعه ..!*
*--------------------------*
*تأبط بودرة ..*

*ليست المشكلة في الاختلاف أبداً بقدر ماهي تكمن في الخلاف نفسه الذي من شأنه تمزيق الرأي ونسفه ، أنا أحاول الاقتراب لا الاصطدام ، أريد أن أشعر بسلام وأمن من يختلف معي لا الخوف منه ، فكثيراً ما نستشعر بالاضطراب مع من يخالفنا الرأي ، فلا تعتقد أخي العزيز إن عدم الاكتراث بالرأي الآخر هو النفي والاقصاء بل من حيث ما أنظر فأنا أوجه رسالة بأن التضاد واللاتوافق بين الرأيين ليس دليلاً قاطعاً على بداية الخلاف الذي يترتب عليه النزاع والانشطار الفكري ..!!*
*فرأيك مهم سواء كان صحيحاً أم خاطئاً ، وقد لا يهمني لأنه يجب أن لا يولد في نفسي عداوة التحدي والمواجهة والتلاقي معك من أجل الصراع والمنازلة لغرض الفوز والانتصار ، فالمطارحة ها هنا يجب أن تؤدي بنا إلى ساحة من التقدير والود والاحترام ، وكما نلتقي يجب أن ننتهي ولا ندع مجالاً للخوف بيننا فالخوف من الرأي الآخر يعني التصاغر أمامه والإنسحاب والتواري عن الإلتقاء والتماس 0*
*وجهة نظرك تحمل أنصاف الحلول إلا أنها تختبئ خلف رؤية شخصية جميلة تستحق الوقوف عندها لأكثر من مرة ولكن الاعتراف بذنب واحد دون الآخر يحمل خجلاً وحياءاً لا يكتشفه إلا من يدقق النظر ملياً حول هذا التفسير الخفي حول من يتحمل تبعات هذا التحرش هل هو الرجل أم هي الأنثى ؟*
*فحالة الإغراء تؤدي إلى الإغواء وكثيراً ما شدد الإسلام على الاكتفاء برشة عطر خفيفة تحمي صاحبتها من الوقوع بالإثم ، فما بالك بمن سبحت في قارورة من العطر واغتسلت بها حتى طال شعرها وحواجبها وخرجت لتقوم بعملية دعاية واسعة النطاق ؟ ونحن نعلم إن الله سبحانه وتعالى جعل من المرأة قارورة جميلة وتحفة غنية بالزخارف المزركشة وقد أمرها بالستر والعفاف ، وقد وضع فيها مثلما وضع في الرجل غرائز وشهوات وهذا امتحان وحكمة من الله سبحانه وتعالى ، فلم يترك الله الأمور تجري بدون وصاية وبدون رقابة فالتعاليم السماوية والقرآن وأنبياء الله وحضور العقل كل أولئك حكام وشهود عيان على ما دنسته نفوسنا من ارتكاب الفواحش والمعاصي ، فالمرأة يجب أن تخفي مفاتنها لعدة أسباب وجيهة منها حماية نفسها من شرور تلك الأيدي والنظرات والشهوات الحيوانية التي تحوم في قلب الرجل الماكر ، والتي لا ترحم الفتنة من وقوع الأثنان في الرذيلة ، فكثيراً من الرجال الحكماء من أغوتهم الشهوة فوقعوا في ظلامة أنفسهم ، وكم نظرة جرت حسرة لقلب صاحبها ، والمسؤول من ؟ يشترك الاثنان ؟ ولكن أليس من الظلم أن نحمل كامل المسؤولية على عاتق الرجل وأنه هو المتكفل بهذه الظاهرة دون غيره ..!!*
*الكلام يكثر لو أطلقنا عنان أفكارنا لنبحث في الموضوع ،، ربما تكون لي عودة لتتمة الحديث والتعليق وأشكرك جزيل الشكر على طرحك الجميل 0*
*------------------------*
*لي موعد مع بقية الآراء فانتظروني فالموضوع لا زال حائراً وبحاجة إلى الاستقرار* 
*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## همسات وله

مراااحب اخواني خواتي 
موضوع فعلا شيق ويحتاج الى الكثير الكثير من التوضيح 
واني اوافق الراي القائل ان المراه والرجل في هذه القضيه يتحملون المسؤليه بالقدر نفسه 
ليش ؟
تعالو انشوف الاسباب اللي تدعو ادم الى التحرش بحواء 
عندما تسير حواء في طريق ماااا وهي تتمايل هنا وهناك وقد لبست اجمل ماعندها وابرزت كل مفاتنها وامطرت على نفسها من اغلى واجمل واروع العطور 
واقحمت نفسها وسط سوق او مطعم او محل او اي مكان كان 
واخذت توزع ابتسامتها الفاتنه على كل من هب ودب 
ماذا تريد ان يفعل ادم الذي قد ضعف ايمانه واستعمرته رغباته فبات كحيوان مفترس يترقب اي فريسه تشبع كل هذه الشهوات الشيطانيه
وها هي تدعوه الى ذالك فمن الطبيعي ان يلبي هذه الرغبه 
ولكن لو كان العكس وصادفتك ياادم حواء محتشمه مستتره قد لبست من جلباب الستر والعفاف ما يقيها نظرات المتوحشين من بني ادم 
وسارت في دربها وهي عارفه ربها وخائفه عقابه 
هل سيتجرأ ادم على ان ينظر اليها باي نظره ولو بمجرد النظر 

ابد لالا

ولكن ما نشاهده ونسمعه من فسق وفساد ومجون وقلة حياء 
قد اوصلتنا الى ما نحن عليه من امور قد افرغت علينا جام غضب الرب
وعلينا ان نعمل على زرع الايمان بالله عز وجل و مبدا الخوف من عقاب رب السموات قبل وبعد كل شيئ
ولنبين حقيقة وقدسيه وبراءة العلاقه بين ادم وحواء 
لنتجنب هذه الملابسات التى تودي بنا الى الهاويه 

احسنت اخي يوم سعيد 
موضوع  قيم 
بانتظار كل ما هو مفيد 

تحيااااتي

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

سألوم الرجل الذي يتعرض للمرأه المتبرجة بنفس مقدار لومي لها 
فالاثنان هنا شريكان في الجرم 

ولكني سأطرح تساؤل أتمنى ان تجيبني عليه 

كيف تفسر التحرش بالفتاة المحتشمة ؟؟
"الاحتشام اقصد به لبس عباءة الرأس الواسعة مع تغطية كاملة للوجه ولبس الجوارب مع عدم وضع مغريات كالعطور والمشي باعتدال "
سؤال اتمنى ان يثري النقاش

----------


## نور الهدى

رجعت اوضح وجهة نظري 

في البداية ذكرت  نقطه واحدة من بحر التحرش , وكي يكون في فرصة للاعضاء الباقين لاثارت النقاط الثانية 

وفي الحاله التي ذكرتها المرأة تكون هي الملامه الاساسية فيها ولم اقصد بوجه عام في كل التحرشات لانه هي هدفها ان يتحرش بها 
اما بنسبة للتحرش بشكل عام المراة والرجل يختلف اللوم عليهما بختلاف وضع التحرش وملابساته 

واتفق مع اخونا تأبط الرجل ملام اولا في حالات وفي حالات اخرى ليس عليه لوم 
في حالة اللوم 
لانه الاب , والاخ , والزوج , والعم , والخال , والجد الخ 
والمرأة تكون تابعه تحت احد هؤلاء

فلو انه اهتم بها و تابع بجد كل ما تلبس المرأة التي تحت رعايته وكيف تمشي واين تذهب ومن تصاحب واهتم بمعرفة طريقة تفكيرها ووقفها عند حدودها التي يجب ان تلتزم بها لما خرجت المرأة بصورة تثير الرجال ووضعت نفسها عرضة لمن اراد التحرش 

وايضا في حالات الرجل  لا يلام , لان البنت اساسا تفعل كل شي من غير علم اهلها , تشوفها تطلع من بيتهم بأحسن الهيئة ومن افضل ما يكون 

تروح العمل او المدرسة ا الكلية او حتى مع صديقاتها وبعد ربع ساعه تصير بنت ثانية ما تخلي شي ما تسويه وتخليه على وجهها الي كانت تلبسه وقت ما طلعت من بيتهم يتغير في هالربع ساعه 

حزتها شدراه ولي امرها ؟؟؟


والبنت تملك العقل والقدرة على التفكير والتمييز بين الصح والخطأ فهي ايضا ملامه حالها حال الرجل 
واسمحي اليي اعطيك رأيي لسؤالك اختي نوارة 

كيف تفسر التحرش بالفتاة المحتشمة ؟؟

البعض من الشباب فضاية يخليش ربي , يتحرش بالكل علها تصيب 

والبعض الثاني يكون فاقد الثقة بأن هناك بنت محتشمة حتى لو تغطت لما تفعله بعض الفتيات الي يبغون يسووون كل شي ومن غير محد يعرفهم ويطلعون ويدشون على راحتهم يتسترون وراء الحجاب والحشمه حتى لا يلفتون النظر اليهم وعشان ما ينكشفو ا

وفي من الشباب غرورهم ما يشبعه غير البنت المحتشمة , عاد يا زعم يقدر يحصل على البنت حتى لو متحجبه والمحتشمة واثق من نفسه عاد يشوف قدرته عفر 

وبس هدرة كفاية يمكن اذا شفت شي بعد ارجع

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

الأعضاء ما قصرو كفوو ووفو
ورايي كراي خيتنا نواره و نور الهدى الله يسلمهم

فعلا تساوو بالجرم هالأيام البنت تجبر بتصرفاتها الولد يتحرش فيها هذا اذا ما تحرشت فيه!!
ولكن التحرش في البنت المحتشمه نادرا يعني مو بكثر التحرش في المتبرجه ولعل الأسباب وضحتها خيتي نور
يعطيكم الف عافيه
وتسلم خيي يوم سعيد على طرح الموضوع..
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## يوم سعيد

*1 فاضي :*

*مداخلتك أثارت بعض النقاط ، وأثارت في قلمي رغبة الرد عليك وهذا من دواعي سروري أن أرد على من يستفز الأفكار ويحرك في القلم نبض التجاوب ، وأما قولك بأن الرجل يتحمل أعباء المسؤولية فهو المتهم الأول فهذا صحيح ، وربما الدراسات التي أشرت إليه لم تخالف الحقيقة ، فلا يمكن لأي عاقل أن يرفع طرف أنفه ليقول إن الأنثى هي التي تتجاوز حدودها وتقطع الإشارة الخضراء لكي تخالف المرور الأخلاقي ، ولكن هذا الإتهام الذي يصوّب في إتجاه الرجل .. ماهي أسبابه ؟ ماهي محركاته ؟ ما هي الخلفية الخفية التي انطلق خلالها هذا السلوك الجنسي الشاذ ؟ ليس هناك سبب بدون مسبب ؟ وتتعدد الأسباب والنتيجة واحدة ، فالظاهر الذي نراه في الأماكن العامة سواء كانت مجمعات تجارية أو شوارع مترامية الأطراف أو حتى على شكل اتصالات بلوتوث أو انترنت فالصورة مقلوبة حيث نرى الرجل هو في وجه المدفع وبذلك يكون في وجه المسؤولية وهو في نظر من يرى شاشة التلفزيون بالشكل المقلوب هو المتهم وليس أحداً غيره فالمرأة بهذه الصورة بريئة براءة الذئب من دم يوسف ..!! لا يمكن أطلاقاً أن نرى الرجل في أحدى الشوارع تلاحق الرجل وتشير إليه بأصبعها وتحدثه وتلقي بطريقه ورقة التعارف .. لا نلحظ مثل هذه الصورة وهذا لا ينفي صحة أن هناك بوادر وتحركات خفية قد لا تلحظ بالعين المجردة ، فالنية لا تنطلق أحياناً بالحركة الملحوظة فهناك الشر والوسوسة والإقبال على العمل شيء باطني يتحرك خلسة دون أن نلحظه وهذا ما يتحقق أحياناً وأقول أحياناً حتى لا تثار ضدي تهمة التحيّز والتحامل على جنس المرأة ، لإن الرجل هو الذي يستدرج إلى التحقيق ويعرض على الملأ على أنه المتهم الأول في قضية التحرش بينما المرأة تبرئ ساحتها وتعتبر الضحية والمرأة المسكينة التي وقعت دون أن يسمّي أحداً عليها ..!!*
*يقولون الذئب لا يهرول عبثاً ، فحضرة الرجل المحترم الذي تحول بشكل غريب إلى حيوان يلهث لم يدلع لسانه إلا لأن هناك لحمة مشوية تسير بالشارع ورائحتها النفاذة تملأ أرصفة الطريق ، وأود أن أقول إن المحاسبة يجب أن توجه للأثنان وقد أشدد كثيراً على المرأة أن تركن إلى الهدوء والاتزان والمحافظة على أنوثتها بطريقة لا تجلب لها الأذى وللآخرين الرجال المسعورين ، وقد لا يقع إلا الشاطر أحياناً ، والمرأة ببراءتها تظن إنها لن توجه لها أصابع الاتهام لأنها تمشي في حال سبيلها ، وهذه هي المشكلة لأن المرأة كلها عورة وكل شيء فيها يثير الفتنة ابتداءاً من صوتها من رائحتها من مشيتها من حتى لون العباءة التي ترتديها ، فكل ما فيها من عناصر تعتبر شيئاً يثر الانتباه وليس هذا من صنع يدي بل اقتضت الحكمة أن تكون المرأة هي الجوهرة النفيسية التي يجب أن تصان من صاحبها وهي مسؤولة عن نفسها بأن تضع نفسها في المكان الآمن لا أن تعرض نفسها صورة معروضة للناظرين ، وقد يستاء البعض من أخواتي الأناث فيقلن : هل تريدنا أن نلزم أنفسنا في جدران حجراتنا مثلنا مثل بنات باب الحارة ونسجن أنفسنا تحت سقف غرفة واحدة نحيى ونموت ونحن حبيسين العادات والأعراف لا لسبب سوى أن خروجنا ودخولنا يعرضنا للفتنة وكأن حكم علينا أن نموت بسبب العادات الغريبة ..!!*
*بين سطورك أخي 1 فاضي الكثير من النقاط ماهي بحاجة إلى النقاش والحوار وأتمنى من أخوتي وأخواتي المقاطعة والمداخلة ليكون الموضوع ملكاً للجميع علّنا نصل بالفائدة للجميع كافة ..!!*
*----------------*
*كبرياء :*

*أغلب الأحيان .. هذا ما نحاول أن نجد له تفسير ..!! فهي المتهمة وهي المدانة وهي البريئة أيضاً باعتبار أنها المدرسة التي تتخرج منها الأجيال وأخطائها الصغيرة توزن بمثاقيل من الوزن الثقيل ..!! لذلك تحسب عثرتها على أنها ضربة جزاء يحاسب عليها القانون ..!! والمشكلة أن القانون يأخذ بها الشفقة ويراعي كونها أنثى أيضاً لأننا لا يمكن أن نضع الحمل الوديع مع الذئب المتوحش في زنزانة واحدة ..!! فالحكمة تقتضي أن نتأدب مع المرأة لا أن نطمع فيها ..!! وربما الشهوة العارمة التي تجرف الرجل والمرأة على حد سواء تجعل من الرجل هو المعتدي الأول وهو الفاعل المرفوع بالذنب الظاهر على ملابسه دنيا وآخرة .. ولا نحاول أن نتجنب دور المرأة الفاعل في تنشيط هذا التحرش فهي أيضاً يجب أن تنال نصيبها من المحاسبة وعلى العقلاء وأولياء الأمور أن ينتبهن جيداً لبناتهن وشبابهن وأن يضعوا نظارة من المقاس الكبير التي تبصر بعض السلوكيات لتقويمها أولاً بأول وإلا وقع الفأس على الرأس وعندئذ لا ينفع الاستغفار مع الذنب ..!!*
*----------------*
*الإسلام الحقيقي :*
*كلامك معقول جداً ولو رجعنا للأحكام والقوانين الإسلامية لربما رأينا إنه يضع المرأة والرجل في نظره على أنهما مسؤولان وكلاهما موقوفان على تصرفاتهما فإن عملوا مثقال ذرة شراً يره وإن فعلوا مثقال ذرة خيراً يره ، ولا يعفى الرجل والمرأة عن كونهما ارتكبا الخطيئة سواء بطريقة التحرش أو بطرق أخرى ..!! ونحن في موضوعنا هذا نريد أن نتغلب على النظرة الخاطئة التي دائماً تعلق حبل المشنقة على رقبة الرجل أولاً ومن ثم ينظر في اتهام المرأة وتستأنف وتبدأ المرافعة الثانية بعد الأولى ويتوقف القضاة كثيراً ويتمهلون خصوصاً إذا كانت المرأة طرفاً في نشوب المشكلة ..!! وربما تتفق معي أخي إن المرأة يؤخذ برأيها دائماً في المحاكم وأن رأيها هو الشاهد الأول على ملابسات القضية وتفاصيلها ، ويعتبر الرجل هو مصدر الذنب وهو الذي يتحمل وزر ما حدث ولا تؤخذ به الشفقة والرحمة ..!! فينال قسطاً كبيراً من العقاب ولا ينفك منه حتى ينال جزاءه الأوفى ..!!*
*هذا ما نريد أن نوضحه للسادة القرّاء إن الرجل وبسبب ما عليه من تكاليف شرعية قد لا تتساوى مع أنوثة المرأة وإنما الجميع منهما مسؤولان ولا يمكنهما أن يتنصلا من المسؤولية غير ان الاجتهادات البشرية تتعاطى مع قضية التحرش على أنها من إنتاج الرجل فهو المجني والمجني عليه وهو الذي يحاسب أولاً بغض النظر والبحث عن الأسباب الرئيسية حول نشوء المشكلة ، فربما تكون المرأة هي المتهمة في صنع الجريمة الأخلاقية ولكن لا يهم من الناحية اللغوية ( المفعول به ) فالفاعل في هذه القضية غير مرفوع ولا يرفع عن حد السيف ، فيجب أن يتخذ بحقه أقسى العقوبات ولا تأخذ بأقواله الاهتمام والنظر ، فما الذي حد المسمار غير المطرقة ..!! أعتقد إننا يجب أن نتوقف لنحاسب المسؤول عن إصدار مثل هذه التقارير ، وأننا يجب أن ننظر إليها بعين الإنصاف والدقة ؟ فالمرأة يجب أن تنال حقها من المساءلة وأن تستدعى أمام القضاء وأن تمتثل لتستجوب هي الأخرى لكي يظهر الحق من الباطل ..!!!*
*----------------*
*الناري :*
*شكراً لك أخي ووقاك الله شر نار جهنم ومتعك بنعيم الجنان 0000*
*كلامك جميل وتأييدك لرأي الاسلام الحقيقي أجمل منه أيضاً ، وعلينا أن نقف في الوسط فلا نقول إن الرجل همه غريزته وهو الذي يركض خلف شهواته فقط ، فمثل هذه الطبيعة هي متواجدة في نفس الأثنان ( الرجل / المرأة ) وقد يزيد أحدهم فيقول إن أحدهم يحمل من الرغبة والميل إلى هذه النزعة أكثر من الصنف الآخر ، ولا أريد أن أغوص عميقاً في مثل هذا التفريق والتصنيف وإن كان من المهم التطرق إلى هذه النقطة وإثارتها ، إلا أن الأخلاق بالدرجة الأولى هي السلاح الذي نحمي به أنفسنا ، وقد تتوافر عناصر الجريمة من بيئة وأصحاب سوء وأجواء إباحية وإغراءات ورقصات غير سوية وخطوات مسموعة وروائح متسربة وأنوف وأعين وأفواه تشم وتأكل وتلعق دونما مبالاة ، ولكن الأخلاق هو الحاكم وهو الذي يسيطر على الموقف ويستطيع أن يضع لكل شيء حد ، ولكن الإرادة تصطدم مع الأخلاق ، فالبعض أخلاقه هشة تتهاوى أمام ضربات الجلاد ، وتتساقط أمام المد والجذب ، فأتفق معك أخي إن الرجل ينجذب نحو الضد دائماً وتناسينا شيئاً آخر هو إن الانسان دائماً يبحث عن المجهول ويتابع النقيض له ، ولا نريد أن نقول لإن المرأة خلقت للرجل وإن الرجل مخلوق للمرأة فمن الطبيعي أن يحدث التجاذب والتقارب وبحث كل واحداً منهما عن الآخر ، فهذه نظرية خطأ ، والخطأ الجسيم أن الانسان لا يحاسب نفسه ولا يكبح جموح شهوته ، ويسمح لنفسه أن يتحول إلى حيوان ويرضى بذلك ..!! فيسقط من عين المجتمع ..!!*
*-----------------*
*شذى الزهراء ..*
*الصراحة الصراحة ما قصّرتي وقد أنصفتي المرأة وقد أمنتي على نفسك ..!! ولا أدري إنه يجب ان تأخذي نصيبك من اللوم ..!! وإلا اللوم ليس من استحقاقك ، فعملية التحيّز واضحة تماماً على موقفك ، فقولك بأن الرجل هو وراء كل هذه المصائب فيه مبالغة ومجازفة ..!! لا أعتقد إن النقاش معك سيجدي نفعاً فالبداية تغني عن النهاية وأترك المايك لأحد الأخوة الغيارى على أبناء عشيرته ليستلم الموقف ..!!*
*------------------*
*للدموع احساس :*

*المشكلة محصور بين الشهوة والمادة المشهية ..!! الكرة تتناقل بين الهدف وأرجل اللاعبين ..!! القضية تقفز ما بين اللعاب والمشهد ..!! الغريزة متوفرة لدى الأثنان ..!! والمشكلة أن هناك احتكاك ما بين الخشونة والنعومة وما بين جمال الحديد الصلب وجمال الأسفنج ..!!*
*الاختلاف هو التجاذب .. لم نرى في حياتنا شيئاً متفقان يلتصقان ، وقد تصرح النظرية الفيزيائية صحة ما أقول ، لذلك تحتار الحلول إلى أي إتجاه يستقر بها الأمر ، فتارة تسلط الإتهامات في دائرة الرجل ، فننسى إن المرأة بيدها الصولجان وهي الجمال الساحر التي تحرك الصخرة من فوق فوهة الجبل ...!!*
*برأيي التوقف فرأيك أختي يجعلني أراجعه عدة مرات لأستقر أنا الآخر قبل أن تثور ثائرتي ..*
*---------------*
*أتوقف الآن لحاجتي إلى تناول كأساً من الشاهي الساخن ، فالعقدة تولدت برأسي وأحتاج إلى استراحة بين الشوطين وأعدكم بالعودة لنستأنف الحديث والنقاش مع آراء وأقوال البقية الباقية ...*
*تحياتي على أمل العودة* 
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## فرح

بجد الاعضاء كلمن ابدى رايه ..
هذا كلامي وبجد اكتب هذه الكلمات 
وكلي اسى بأن هذا موجود فعلا عندنا ابنائنا شبابنا كنت عندما اسمع ان شاب 
يتحرش بفتاه كنت اقوول معقوووله واخلق الاعذار يمكن البنت لباسها طريقة
مشيتها لكن انه توصل بهم الجرأه الى اطفااال بجد يقشعر لها البدن ..
لااريد سرد قصص اوروايات ولكن هذا الشاب الا يخاف الله الايخاف ان يحدث 
له مثل ماكان يريد من هولاء الاطفال في اولاده اخواته اهله ..
الايتذكر ان الله يراه كل هذه حتى يشبع غريزته بجد لايفرق بينه وبين الحيوان 
المعذره بس بجد قهر مانراه يحدث امام اعيننا لقد اصبح مانراه في التلفاز 
يمثل واقعاَنتعايشه ..اين الدين والتقوى اين نهج اهل البيت عليهم السلام 
بجد الاول حياة اجدادنا افضل بكثير من جيلناوحياتنا الآن ..لايوجد عندهم العلم بس عندهم
رجوله ونخوه وشهامه اما الحاضر فلايوجد به الا القله ..
وقتنا عندنا علم وابتعاد عن خالقنا بكل معنى الكلمه ..عندنا اساليب 
ننكس رؤسنا خياءاَ حتى من ذكرها ..
الى متى كلما نرى شيء نطبقه حرفياَحتى لو اشاء مخله بالاداب اين ذهبت العقول 
انا هنا الوم الرجل لانه كالحيوان المفترس طبعا لااعمم بس لاني سمعت خبر 
وقلب موازيني وبجد ماكنت اتوقع فيه بشر بهيك بشاعه ولاعندهم ضمير 
ولاعقل يميزهم عن الحيوان ..
اعتذر اذا كنت طلعت عن الموضووع ..
مشكووور اخوووي يوم سعيد 
ويعطيك العاافيه ولاحرمنا جديدك الممـــــــــيز دوووم 
موفق

----------


## يوم سعيد

*بسمه تعالى*

*همسات وله :*

*كل رجل وامرأة شاركا في هذا الموضوع يحاول أن يقف في منتصف الطريق ليكون محايداً وسطياً مع أن هناك من يخفي حقيقة موقفه نظراً للميل العاطفي مع أبناء جنسه لا يقول أحداً غير ذلك ؟ ربما أخطأت أنا في التشخيص أيضاً ؟ ولكن أشعر بأن كل واحد يحاول أن ينفض عن نفسه غبار وبصمات الجريمة وإن الذنب صدر من الطرف الآخر وليس من طرفه هو أو من طرف من ينسب إليه !!* 
*وهذا هو محل ومكمن النقاش !! الغريب في الأمر إن التقارير التي صدرت كانت تتحدث بالتركيز عن محاولات التحرش عبر النت وقد شخصوا أن وراء هذا الداء هو الرجل وليس المرأة ، وقد أوضحت في موضوع هذا أن هناك خطأ في التشخيص فلقد سلمت المرأة من هذه التهمة وتحملها الرجل لوحده وصار هو محط اللوم والتقريع والحقيقة تقول غير ذلك 00 لذلك أردت أن أبحث معك أخوتي وأخواتي هذه القضية لنصل إلى نتائج مرضية وموثقة عن المتسبب الأول لنشوء هذه الظاهرة المشينة 0*
* ونحن أشبعنا الموضوع إلى حد التخمة فوصل بنا الأمر أن كشفنا ما وراء هذا الموضوع فاتضح لنا أن هناك تحرشات من أنواع أخرى والضحية من ؟* 
*أنا شخصياً بالنيابة عن الرجال العقلاء طبعاً وربما أيضاً المجانين المتحرشين لا نطالب المرأة بالتزام بيتها وسجن نفسها بأحدى أعمدة البيت والصاق نفسها بأحد جدران الغرفة ولا تخرج إلا إذا صدر قراراً من الحكومة الداخلية وأن تصطحب معها رجل أمن كالأخ مثلاً أو أي شخص مفتول العضلات حتى يحميها من الحشرات الطائرة والزواحف الضالة وبذلك نخلص الفتاة من تحرش الوجوه المفترسة وبذلك نخمد الفتنة في مخدعها 0*
*لفت نظري إلى بعض العبارات بقلم الأخت الفاضلة/ همسات وله وهي عبارات تدين المرأة فطريقة المشي واللبس والزينة وشكل غطاء الوجه ورائحة العطر النفاذة وكل ما يتعلق بزينة المرأة ، كل هذه العناصر تحرك في شخصية الرجل الرغبة في النظر والتفكير في أمر هذه المرأة التي ضربت بالنظام عرض الحائط وخرجت تعلو بأنفها وكأنها في شوارع هوليود ولم تعبأ بضحايا هذا الأسلوب الأخرق ..!! نعم إنه أخرق ..! لأن خروج الفتاة أو المرأة أو الأنثى بصفة عامة وهي بكامل زينتها المفرطة والغير مألوفة سوف تدعو الآخرين بمطاردتها بصرياً على الأقل وقد تؤول عليها الإتهامات فتصبح في نظر الآخرين إن هذه المرأة السافرة إمرأة ألقت بقيم المجتمع في سلة المهملات وتحدت النظام الأخلاقي 00 وأنا هنا لست ضد احتشم المرأة بما يليق من اللبس المحترم والمنطقي ، ولا أفرض على المرأة أن تلبس تلك الملابس المهملة والبالية والغير جميلة ، فليس كل ذي زينة بمحرم على المرأة لبسه وإنما اللبس الذي لا يجر الفتنة ولا يثير الشبهة ، وأظن معشر النساء يعرفون تماماً ماذا يحدث في أروقة عالم المرأة وهم أدرى بذلك فكم عباءة سوداء أخفت وراءها لباساً عاري وخفيف لا يليق بإمرأة مسلمة أن ترتديه أمام أبيها وهي بذلك تتحدى الشارع والمجتمع فتخرج عارية ولا يغطيها سوى قطعة سوداء ولكن ما بداخلها شيء يخالف الذوق الأخلاقي ..!!*
*--------------*
*نوارة الدنيا :*
*كيف تفسر التحرش بالفتاة المحتشمة ؟؟*
*أختي الكريمة الفتاة المحتشمة يختلف عليها المحللون النفسيون ، فأيهما تعنين بالمحتشمة هل تلك التي ترتدي غطاءاً أسوداً ولا ترين منها جزءاً من بشرتها ، أم هل هي بتلك المواصفات التي عرضتموها لنا ، إن كانت الاحتشام بهذا الشكل الخارجي فذلك مدعاة للصد والاعتراض عن طريقها ، فهي محتشمة شكلاً ولا علم لنا بجوهرها فهو مخفي عن الأعين ومنظور في عين الله ، وهذا لا يمكن الحكم عليها طالما إن نار الفتنة لا تضطرم إلا من خلال ما يلحظ على المرأة خارجياً ، وأما ما يدعوا إلى ملاحقة والتحرش بمثل هذه المرأة وهي تتمتع بكامل سترهاوعفافها وخدرها فهذا يعني إنها التقت بشخص أعمى القلب والضمير وميت الاحساس وكلب في صورة إنسان وشخص قد انمسخ فصار لا يرى إلا بعين الشيطان ولا يشعر إلا بإحساس الشيطان ولا يفكر إلا بوسوسة الشيطان ، إنسان قد خسر الدنيا والآخرة ومريضاً بالتحلل الأخلاقي فصار همه أن يغذي نزوته على حساب النساء الشريفات ، فمثل هذا الانسان لا يفرّق بين الصنفين ، فيلاحق كل من مرّ بجانبه كالمدمن تماماً يريد أن يعوّض ما حرم منه بأي صنف يهدئ ثورته العارمة 0*
*---------*
*نور الهدى :*
*شكراً لعودتك وقد زاد الموضوع بعودتك وضوحاً والحمد لله فعودتك أتت أكلها وقطفنا ثمارها ، ولا تعليق لديّ عليك فأنا أحوّل سؤال ودفة حديثك إلى الأخ/ تأبط بودرة ، فقد وقع إسمه في محضر التحقيق ، لذا الرجاء من الأخ العزيز التفضل بالتعليق مشكوراً ..*

*-----------------*

*أميرة المرح :*

*طالما رأيك من رأي نوارة الدنيا ونور الهدى .. فقد وفّرتم علينا عناء الردّ فلا بأس لو تفضلتي بالتعرف* 
*على تعليقنا فيما يخص موقف السيدتين الكريمتين ..!!*
*--------------*
*فرح :*

*فعلاً إنه سؤال يحير ، فكيف يصل بالمتحرش أن يتطاول على سيدة في كامل حشمتها وفي قمة اعتدالها واحترامها ، ومع ذلك نرى مثل هذا الحيوان يلاحق هذه السيدة ويلتصق بها إن أتيح له الظرف ويبدأ يخطو بخطواته أثر هذه السيدة وكل من شابهها ، يعني عدمت الحيوانات ممن على شاكلته ..!!* 
*لو كان هذا المتحرش يجتمع بالمتحرشات اللواتي على شاكلته لقلنا حريقة تحرقهم جميع ، فلا تبحث الحيوانات الضالات على طعامها إلا في الزبالة وبراميل النفايات أكرمكم الله ، والطيور على أشكالها تقع ، لكن أن يصل الأمر أن يتسبب هذا المرض وأن تنتقل عدواه إلى الفتيات المحتشمات فهذا عين الحيرة ؟*
*أجيبك أختي فرح وأقول إن هذا المتحرش يبحث عن فريسة من نفس شاكلته وحينما يفتقد ما يهدئ أعصابه يذهب مرضه الفاسد ليفكر بفريسة أخرى حتى لو كانت شريفة النسب والخلق ، وهذا هو الخطير في الموضوع ، لأن المرض الأخلاقي في المتحرش أو المتحرشة تفشى في عقله وقلبه فصار يفكر بما يوسوس به الشيطان وصار عقله لا يميز بين الحق والصواب تماماً مثل الحيوان الضال 0*
*ولكن أتمنى من المؤمنات أن يقفن بوجه كل من يمرقهن بنظرة مريبة وأن تصمد في موقفها وتنأى عن الطريق الذي يوصلها بهذا الشاب وإن صادف وكان برفقتها أحدى أخوتها أن لا تتردد في اخباره بشأن هذا المسخ الذي يتربص بها ولا تفعل ذلك إلا حينما تتأكد إن ذلك الحيوان يحاول إيذائها فعلاً وقولاً حتى لا يحدث مالا يكره ..!! لأنه - للأسف - بعض الفتيات يسكتن خوفاً من الفضيحة فتتعرض للمناوشات والتحرشات ويلذن بالصمت خوفاً من كهربة الجو وتصبح قصتها في المجالس وكل البلدان ، مع أن هذا هو المرفوض فالخوف الذي يلازم الفتاة من هذا الشيء هو الذي يشجع الشباب المنحرف للإصرار على ملاحقة مثل هذه السيدة الصامتة التي لا تصدر ردود فعل توقف المتسبب عند حدّه 0*
*تحياتي للجميع وأرجوا أننا وصلنا إلى حقائق وفوائد عن قضية هذا التحرش المرضي ..!!*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## صالح 48

> *الإسلام الحقيقي :*
> *كلامك معقول جداً ولو رجعنا للأحكام والقوانين الإسلامية لربما رأينا إنه يضع المرأة والرجل في نظره على أنهما مسؤولان وكلاهما موقوفان على تصرفاتهما فإن عملوا مثقال ذرة شراً يره وإن فعلوا مثقال ذرة خيراً يره ، ولا يعفى الرجل والمرأة عن كونهما ارتكبا الخطيئة سواء بطريقة التحرش أو بطرق أخرى ..!! (ونحن في موضوعنا هذا نريد أن نتغلب على النظرة الخاطئة التي دائماً تعلق حبل المشنقة على رقبة الرجل أولاً ومن ثم ينظر في اتهام المرأة وتستأنف وتبدأ المرافعة الثانية بعد الأولى ويتوقف القضاة كثيراً ويتمهلون خصوصاً إذا كانت المرأة طرفاً في نشوب المشكلة ..!! وربما تتفق معي أخي إن المرأة يؤخذ برأيها دائماً في المحاكم وأن رأيها هو الشاهد الأول على ملابسات القضية وتفاصيلها ، ويعتبر الرجل هو مصدر الذنب وهو الذي يتحمل وزر ما حدث ولا تؤخذ به الشفقة والرحمة ..!! فينال قسطاً كبيراً من العقاب ولا ينفك منه حتى ينال جزاءه الأوفى ..!!)*
> *هذا ما نريد أن نوضحه للسادة القرّاء إن الرجل وبسبب ما عليه من تكاليف شرعية قد لا تتساوى مع أنوثة المرأة وإنما الجميع منهما مسؤولان ولا يمكنهما أن يتنصلا من المسؤولية غير ان الاجتهادات البشرية تتعاطى مع قضية التحرش على أنها من إنتاج الرجل فهو المجني والمجني عليه وهو الذي يحاسب أولاً بغض النظر والبحث عن الأسباب الرئيسية حول نشوء المشكلة ، فربما تكون المرأة هي المتهمة في صنع الجريمة الأخلاقية ولكن لا يهم من الناحية اللغوية ( المفعول به ) فالفاعل في هذه القضية غير مرفوع ولا يرفع عن حد السيف ، فيجب أن يتخذ بحقه أقسى العقوبات ولا تأخذ بأقواله الاهتمام والنظر ، فما الذي حد المسمار غير المطرقة ..!! أعتقد إننا يجب أن نتوقف لنحاسب المسؤول عن إصدار مثل هذه التقارير ، وأننا يجب أن ننظر إليها بعين الإنصاف والدقة ؟ فالمرأة يجب أن تنال حقها من المساءلة وأن تستدعى أمام القضاء وأن تمتثل لتستجوب هي الأخرى لكي يظهر الحق من الباطل ..!!!*
> *----------------*




السلام عليكم جميعاَ
أخي يوم سعيد
إذا كنت تقصد أن تزول هذه النظرة الخاطئة
فأقول لك 
لا يمكننا أن نزيل أي نظرة، ما لم نزيل المسببات التي أدّت الى هذه النظرة
و منشاء هذه النظرة هو تمادي و مبالغة بعض الشباب (هداهم الله)في التحرش و (التلطيش)
و بسبب هذا التمادي من البعض أدى الى ظلم كل الرجال و الحكم عليهم جميعا بالسوء
نعم أنا أُايدك بأنه يجب أن تزول هذه النظرة الخاطئة لكن على الشباب أن يخففوا من السعي وراء شهوانياتهم 

كل هذا، إلا أني لا أبرئ المراءة (فإن كيدها عظيم)
كما قال القرآن و عليها ان تتقي الله
و عليها ان تعلم انها هي السبب الاول و الأخير لتحرش الشباب بها
فهي التي ترتدي ثياب ملفتة للنظر ،و هي التي تفرح داخليا إذا إهتم الشباب بها و إن كانت تتظاهر أنها منزعجة(كما يقول علماء النفس)
و اللهِ إن كيدها عظيم

ربي إصرف عني كيدهن
و الحمد لله 
و السلام عليكم

----------


## صالح 48

السلام عليكم
أحب ان اضيف تعليقة صغيرة على سؤال الأخت( نوارة الدنيا)
عن الإحتشام
وأرى أن هذه التعليقة قد تفيد 

و هي ان الله عندما امر المرأة بالتستر،لم يأمرها أن تغطي شعرها و جسمها فقط 
بل عليها أن تراعي ان هذا الحجاب الذي تلبسه و الثياب التي تلبسها هل هي ضيقة على الجسم بنحو يحاكي ما تحته
فإني أرى بعض المتحجبات(و للأسف) أراها تضع حجاب إلا أن ملابسها ضيقة جدا و ملونة ة بشكل يلفت النظر في بعض الأحيان اكثر من غير المتحجبة
فعندما نقول محتشمة لا نقصد بها المتحجبة فقط،بل المتحجبة مع مراعاة ان ثيابها غير ملفتة للنظر
هدانا الله و إياكم 
و السلام عليكم

----------


## يوم سعيد

*بسمه تعالى*

*لديّ أفكار تولدت مؤخراً وأحب إضافتها علّها تثري الموضوع ، فالمعلوم لدى الجميع إن المرأة هي أخت وإبنة وأم وهي البهجة في هذه الدنيا ولا أعتقد إن الرجل بإمكانه أن يعيش مستمتعاً بهذه الحياة دون وجود إمرأة بجانبه ، وهذا الأمر يمنح المرأة قيمة كبيرة فلا تحسب المرأة إن هذا التعزيز يجعلها تصعد فوق ظهر الرجل لتتحكم في أسلوب حياة الرجل ، فرغم حاجة الرجل الماسة للمرأة إلا أن هذا لا يعني إن بإمكانه الاستغناء عنها وأن يدير حياته بدونها ، ومن يريد أن يتأكد إن المرأة تستثمر الفرصة بطريقة خاطئة وتحاول استغلال موقفها كأنثى وبأنها تمتلك مفاتيح القيادة في جانب من جوانب الحياة 00 يمكنه أن يقرأ أي كتاب يتناول أهمية كلا من الرجل والمرأة لبعضهما البعض فسوف يكتشف إن المرأة وبفضل ما أعطاها الله عزوجل من مميزات ومواصفات تستفيد من هذه الفرصة لتتغلب على نقاط ضعف الرجل وحاجة الرجل إليها فتتحكم بقوانين اللعبة بطريقة أستطيع أن أسميها "حمقاء" !!*
*يقولون أن النساء تتمنع وهن الراغبات ، ويقولون إن المرأة تتمسكن حتى تتمكن ويقولون أشياء كثيرة في حق المرأة لا لشيء إلا بهدف الحط من كيان المرأة ، ولو افترضنا جدلاً إن كوكب المرأة يحوي أصناف كالذي تنطبق عليهم هذه الأمثلة السالفة الذكر إلا أن المرأة لا زالت محط تقدير واحترام وعلى المرأة أن تحترم شخصية الرجل وأن تراعي نقاط ضعفه وأن تحسب حساب للحساسية التي تثار بين الرجل والمرأة حتى تستقر العواصف وتخمد العواطف 0*
*كما أحب أن أضيف شيئاً إلى ما سبق وهو إن الحشمة المعنية والذي أشار إليها بعض المتداخلين فهي الحشمة الأخلاقية بمعنى أن تكون ملتزمة بالحياء والعفة والورع والاستقامة والأدب لا أن تكون من بره هالله الله ومن داخل يعلم الله ..! فلقد رأينا في عدة دول إسلامية كإيران ولبنان وبعض الدول التي لا ترى في العباءة ضرورة إسلامية لستر المرأة حتى تصدق مقولة الحشمة والهداية فترى النساء بملابس عادية ووجهها مكشوف وتسير في الشارع ولكن يبدوا على سيماءها الأدب والاحترام فترى خطواتها بإتزان وبعناية وبدون مبالغة فلا تتحرك بسرعة حتى لا يصدر منها ما يثير حاسة السمع لدى الناظر إليها ، فمثل هذه النسوة لا تحمّل نفسك عبء النظر إليها لإنها محترمة أصلاً وتفرض عليك أن تغض النظر عنها 0*
*أما في بعض المجتمعات الخليجية فهناك عباءات - أعوذ بالله - ليست غطاء شرعي بل هي لوحة جميلة تحتوي على الطبيعة الغنّاء من الفواكه والألوان الجميلة التي ترغب أن تلتقط لك صورة بجانب هذه العباءة لروعتها وجمالها الأخاذ .. كما أنها تغري رغم ما بها من اتساع ورغم أنها تغطي كامل بدن المرأة ورغم أن صاحبتها ترتدي القفاز ولا ترى شعرة ولا بشرة من شكل هذه المرأة ولكن الألوان الخاطفة والرسومات والأشكال التي تطرز هذه العباءة تجعلك تشك إن صاحبة هذه العباءة إمرأة ذو شخصية مهملة ومستخفة وغير مبالية وصاحبة أخلاق هشّة مما يجعلك تتحرش بنظرك عنوة وبشكل عفوي لا تريد سوى أن تملئ عينيك بهذا المنظر الطبيعي الشاد والشاذ 0*
*فبا الله عليكم أين الحشمة في المرأة المتقيدة بكامل شروط الحشمة والفضيلة وهي تقطع الشوارع طولاً وعرضاً وتشق الأرض شمالاً وجنوباً وتتنقل من دكان لآخر ومن محل لآخر وتخالط الرجال وتزاحم الشباب وتفضل أن تسير في الشارع بينما يتسنى لها أن يقلها زوجها أو أخيها أو أبيها إلى هدفها التي تريد الوصول إليها ، أعتقد إن الحشمة تعني الأخلاق الحميدة وعدم الاستخفاف والالتزام بالأدب في كل شيء لا الحشمة بالشكل فقط دون الجوهر ..!!*
*الحديث يطول ويتشعب ويلد أفكاراً جديدة قد تتصل بالموضوع الأساسي وقد لا تتصل به ، وإنما الاستفادة انتشرت ووصلنا إلى عدة نتائج عديدة من خلال هدف واحد ..!!*
*الخلاصة : إن التحرش طبيعة بشرية ، فمثلما تتحرش في الرغبة لأكل بعض الوجبات الشهية وهي مذبوحة بالطريقة اللاشرعية فإن لم تقبل على شراء هذه الوجبة فسوف تشبع معدتك بشم الرائحة وتكتفي بذلك ، بينما ترى الوجبة تبعث روائحها وتحاول خطف حاسة الشم لديك خصوصاً إذا رأيت المايونيز يتصبب من بين لحوم وسلطة هذه الوجبة المعروضة 00!! هل العيب في الناظر إلى هذه الوجبة أم أن صاحب المطعم ترك الوجبة معروضة للزبائن وتركها مهملة دون مراقبة ودون متابعة ولم يقم بتغطية هذه الوجبة 00 فالنتيجة واحدة من إثنتان إما أن يموت الناظر إلى هذه الوجبة حسرة وجوعاً وهو يرى اللحم المشوي المحشو بين الرول وإما يضطر إلى السرقة ويخطف هذه الوجبة ولا من شاف ولا من درى ..!!!*
*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## طائر أيلول

*عزيزي يوم سعيد...موضوع في غاية الأهمية والحساسية في نفس الوقت..خصوصا في عصرنا الحاضر حيث أصبحت الفتن كالنار في الهشيم تألك كل ما في وجهها....* 
*لقد تناول الأخوة الأخوات معظم الجوانب التي تخص الموضوع وكل من منظورهِ وفهمه لهذه القضية...*
*في رأيي أن التحرش صفة يتقاسمها الأثنان المرأة والرجل...فلكل منهما دور في تأجيج تلك ا لنار الخامدة لكن الأعراف والتقاليد التي تعارف عليها المجتمع والناس ألصقت هذه التهمة وحدها للرجل ..ولها مسبباتها منها: أن الرجل أكثر جرأة من المرأة...وأيضا الرجل يتحكم في عواطفه ومشاعره أكثر من المرأة ...* 
*لكن هذا لا ينفي أن للمرأة دور مماثل للرجل...لكني أراه بشكل أقل...* 
*من وجهة نظري لا يزال الرجل يلعب الدور الأكبر في هذه اللعية الدنيئة....فمثلاً...*
*لو كانت هناك أمرأة متبرجة بدرجة مثيرة جداً للرجل....لماذا ينقاد الرجل خلف تلك المرأة من دون أن يحكم عقله...لماذا يطلق العنان لشهواته الحيوانيه وينسى الجانب الإيمان والفكري في الموضوع......هذا شيء* 
*وهناك شيء أخر أبتلينا فيه في عصرنا هذا وهي التكنلوجيا الحديثة والعصرية من موبايل وأنترنت فهذه التكنلوجية ساعدت في تسهيل وتسريع نقل الأفكار والصور الشيطانية بصورة مذهلة وسهلة للغاية..مما ساعد على الأنحراف....* 
*وأخيراً التربية....التربية هي أساس كل شيء فالبنت أو الولد الذي يحظى بتربية إيمانية وحسينية صحيحة ستجده يمتنع عن هذه الرذائل..*
*وعلى النقيض حين يترك الأب و الأم الحبل على القارب للولد أو البنت..بحيث لا تكن هناك مراقبة أو محاسبة أو حتى نصح لهما....وحين تسألهما أن فلان أو فلانة في طريق الضياع..يقولان لك....هذا ولدنا.أو.(بنتنا) ونعرفهما جيداً.....* 
*لا تزال الأمور شائك بعض الشيء............لكن كانت تلك وجهة نظري حيال الموضوع....آسف على الهدرا الطويلة..:)*

----------


## يوم سعيد

*أخي الكريم/ طائر أيلول*
*أشكرك على التواجد ، رغم إنه كانت لديّ نية في قفل محضر التحقيق ولكنك ( الله يسامحك ) أثرت الموضوع من جديد ، فالموضوع شائك كما ترى وكل واحد ينظر للموضوع من زاويته الخاصة ولا يمكن أن نتجاهل إن هناك حقيقة تختفي وسط النقاش وتتوارى خلف قناع من الحياء ، وقد كان بودّي أن نوجّه رسالة إلى المسؤولين والباحثين الاجتماعيين يقول نصها إن الشباب والرجال والذكور بصفة عامة لا يستحقون كل هذا التحامل وليسوا هم الشماعة التي تضعون عليها أخطاء الحمقى والحمقاوات ، فبغض النظر عن المتسبب الأول والمتهم الرئيسي في القضية يبقى الرجل طرف ثاني وشريك في الجريمة البشعة وليس ضلعاً رئيسياً أو محرضاً وليس هو المصدر وراء كل ما تعنيه كلمة التحرش من بشاعة وسوء أخلاق 0*
*ليس هناك دخان بدون نار ، وإن لعبت الصدفة أو هكذا جرى مسار القضية بأن يكون الرجل في وجه المدفع فذلك لا يعني أن هناك ظل إمرأة وراء كل هذا الدخان الكثيف ..!! وقد أدليت برأيي حول قيمة المرأة وكرامتها من كرامتي ولكن أرى أن لا يطلق سراح المرأة أو يخلى سبيلها لأن بالتأكيد يقع على عاتق سيدتي المرأة مسؤولية وخيمة في استتباب حالة الفوضى العارمة ، ولو كان قطيع الغنم غير منفلتاً أوسائباً لما اعتدت الذئاب عليها .. وأحشم المرأة في هذا التمثيل فهي بعيدة عن هذا الوصف وهي أعز من أن تشبه بهذا المثال ولكن الانفلات والانحلال والتسيب واللامبالاة التي تسود حالة سيدات المجتمع من تبرج وزينة مبالغة وخطوات أشبه بخطوات الراقصات ونظرات سامة كالسهم الذي لا يخطئ يوقع الكثير من الأضرار والتلفيات والضحايا وأولهم الرجل ومن وراءه المرأة وفي النهاية  يقاد الرجل إلى قفص الاتهام ويزج في الزنازين بتهمة المحرض الأول ورأس الفتنة الأكبر وهو الدجال والمشعوذ وهو الفاعل الأكبر ووراء كل ما تتعرض له الأنثى من تحرشات وتناسوا أن هناك أسباب دفينة وراء كل هذه التداعيات 0*
*تحياتي لك أخي العزيز* 
*وأرجوا أن يغلق الموضوع حفظاً للهدوء واخماد نار الحوار حتى لا ينهار الموضوع على رأس صاحبه ..!!*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
أخي يوم سعيد , تشكر على هذا الموضوع المفيد للنقاش 
وأنا من رأيي أن هذه المسؤولية يتحملها الرجل والمرأة ومثل ما قالوا الأخوان أن المرأة  
لها الدور الأساسي فإذا رأها الرجل وهي متبرجة وسافرة ... وهو إنسان ليس معصوم من الخطأ 
وفيه غريزة فهذا الشيء في الغالب يجره إلى التحرش وهذه الأمور التي في المجتمع تحصل  
أمام أعيننا والتي لو ذكرناها لطال بنا المقام  
نعم أنا شحصيا ً حصلت لي هذه المواقف عدة مرات, أرى تلك الشابة تتكلم بصوت مرتفع 
وبقصد لفت الإنتباه وشده نحوها , والتلفت الكثير وتلك النظرات المريبة  
والمشي بغير أدب وإلى آخره من هذه الأمور التي نراها بكثرة 
فا أنا لا أبرئ الرجل من كل ذلك ولكن المرأة هي أساس ذلك كله في أغلب الأحيان 
وتحياتي لكم  
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## يوم سعيد

> وأنا من رأيي أن هذه المسؤولية يتحملها الرجل والمرأة




*وكذلك نحن نقف بالقرب منك ونؤيدك وندعمك أيضاً*  




> نعم أنا شحصيا ً حصلت لي هذه المواقف عدة مرات




*ومن منّا خلت حياته من هكذا مواقف فإن لم تطاله النار طاله الشرر وإن سلّمه الله من هذه وتلك فالدخان المعكر بالروائح الكيماوية تزكم أنفه وتغشي بصره 0*





> ولكن المرأة هي أساس ذلك كله في أغلب الأحيان




*نعود مرة أخرى إلى أن السبب الأساسي في ذلك كلّه هو المرأة ، وكأنك أخي*
*تسكب الماء على الزيت ، فتمنّيتك احتفظت برأيك قبل أن* 
*يعود إلينا الاتحاد النسائي العالمي ليبدد رأيك ورأي من يسندك 0*

*أعتقد إن هناك أكبر من كون المرأة أساساً في نشوب هذه المعركة*
*الطاحنة والملاحقات المخزية التي تبدوا على سلوك بعض العناصر سواء*
*كانوا ذكور أم إناث ، الشيطان هو وراء كل هذه الخطوات العرجاء*
*وهو الفلاح الأول في زرع بذور الشر والفكر الفاسد*
*هو الذي أوقع بآدم وحواء سويّا من جنة النعيم*
*إلى دار الدنيا 0*
*هو الذي يوسوس ويمكر ويخادع ويزيّن ويصوّر لبني آدم*
*حلاوة الخطيئة 0*
*المرأة يقولون والعهدة على الراوي إنها حبل من حبائل إبليس يحاول أن*
*يستخدمها طعماً دائماً لإغواء الرجل لكي يتحرش* 
*فأنتبهوا أيتها النساء فهناك صائد ماهر*
*يحاول الاستخفاف بعقولكن لإصطياد* 
*الهامور والبالول معاً 0*
*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## Abert Sapeel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

المتحرشات والمتحرشون .. 
موضوع تشعبت فيه الآراء وتنوعت واختلفت ، وربما اتحدت في بعض النقاط ، وحتى كاتب الموضوع نفسه المشرف يوم سعيد ، لم يستقر ويثبت على رأي واحد ، فرأيه في قضية التحرش ، متذبذب ، فتارة يتهم المرأة بأنها السبب بل كل السبب في  التحرش ، ويتحامل عليها ، وتارة أخرى يبرئ ساحتها ، ويضع اللوم على الرجل ، وتاهت فكرة الحوار والنقاش في الموضوع وتبددت وغاصت في أعماق الردود ، 

برأيي : 
السبب الرئيسي والأول بالتحرش هو الرجل ، وقد تثور ثائرة الرجال وتصتطك أسنة أقلامهم ، ضدي لهذا الاتهام ، لكنه ليس اتهام ، بل هي حقيقة واقعة ، وإن كان الرجل غافل عنها 

عندما تخرج الفتاة أو المرأة من بيتها بكامل زينتها تستعرض مفاتنها أمام أعين الرجال في الشوارع العامة والأسواق والمراكز التجارية ، أليس لهذه الفتاة ( أب ، أخ ، زوج ، ابن ) ؟

ونعود لتكملة الرد

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اممممممممم
والله ودي ابرء ساحة حواء من هالمعصية الكبرى 
وارمي بالسيد آدم وحده في قفص الأتهام 
لكن ضميري يأبى ذلك 
لو نظرنا للقضية بمنظور الأخ تأبط والأخت النورس الحزين 
أجد في القضية ظلم للسيد آدم 
فآدم الأب والأخ والزوج مسؤول كذلك حواء الام والاخت والعمة والخالة ايضا مسؤولات 
وام المتحرش الذكر هي ايضا مسؤلة وكذلك اخته ووو
فلو سرق الابن لن يزج بوالده في السجن 
القضية هنا يجب ان تحصر بين الاثنين 
لي عودة

----------


## Abert Sapeel

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

* يخرج الرجل متأبط زوجته السافرة المتبرجة ، وهو القوّام عليها ، أو مع ابنته أو اخته الفتاة الشابة ، ويكون لباسها يفصل جميع أجزاء جسمها ، وهو ولي أمرها والمسؤول عنها ، فهو بذلك يجعلهن عرضة للنظر والتحرش ، والمتحرش بهن يكون من جنس الرجل ، فالأمر يبدأ من عنده وينتهي إليه أيضا* 

*فحين إني لا أبرئ ساحة المرأة ، فهي لها ضلع في جعل الرجال يتحرشون بها ، إن لم تكن في بعض الأحيان هي البادئة بالتحرش ، من هيئة لباسها وطريقة مشيها ، ولين حديثها* 

*وعندما نقول إن الرجل هو المسؤول الأول عن التحرش ، فعلا هو كذلك ، فهو حتى لو يرى خيال أو ظل امرأة في الشارع ، وجهه نظراته نحو هذا الظل والخيال ، ولا يتورع عن محارم الله ويغض نظره* 

*فما ذنب المرأة ، حين يتابعها ويلاحقها الرجل بنظراته الشاردة ؟* 

* مع تحياتي*

----------


## Abert Sapeel

> *وكذلك نحن نقف بالقرب منك ونؤيدك وندعمك أيضاً* 
> 
> 
> *ومن منّا خلت حياته من هكذا مواقف فإن لم تطاله النار طاله الشرر وإن سلّمه الله من هذه وتلك فالدخان المعكر بالروائح الكيماوية تزكم أنفه وتغشي بصره 0*
> 
> 
> *نعود مرة أخرى إلى أن السبب الأساسي في ذلك كلّه هو المرأة ، وكأنك أخي*
> *تسكب الماء على الزيت ، فتمنّيتك احتفظت برأيك قبل أن* 
> *يعود إلينا الاتحاد النسائي العالمي ليبدد رأيك ورأي من يسندك 0*
> ...






*كما ذكرتُ سابقا ، تذبذت آراء وأقوال كاتب الموضوع المشرف يوم سعيد* 
*فبعدما صال وجال في الردود ، وجه أصابع الإتهام في مسألة التحرش على الشيطان (اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم)* 
*نحن لا ننكر اغواء الشيطان للانسان ، وهو العدو الأول له ، وإنه يجري منه مجرى الدم ،* 
*لكن مسألة التحرش يقوم بها أصحاب النفوس الضعيفة من الرجال والذين في قلوبهم مرض (كما وصفهم الله تعالى في كتابه المجيد)* 

*والشيطان لا يسيطر على النفوس المؤمنة الصالحة المتقية ، التي تخشى الله في السر والعلانية وهذا بصريح من كتاب الله العزيز ،* 
*يقول الله تعالى في محكم آياته (فبعزتك لأغوينهم أجمعين إلا عبادك منهم المخلصين)*

*وفي آية آخرى يقول سبحانه وتعالى:(إن عبادي ليس لك عليهم سلطان إلا من اتبعك من الغاوين)* 

*قال تعالى :(وما كان لي عليكم من سلطان إلا أن دعوتكم فاستجبتم لي)*

*فل نتأمل مل في كلام الله سبحانه وتعالى ، فهو الحق الذي يجب على أن نتبعه ونسير على هديه* 

*وفي آخر المطاف عندما تعددت وتذبذت آراء كاتب المقال ، قال : إن المرأة حبل من حبائل ابليس الرجيم* 
*كما قيل إن المرأة هي التي أمرت آدم أن يتناول من الشجرة التي نهاهما الله أن يقتربا منها (وهذه الأقوال من الاسرائليات) والتي لا ينبغي الأخذ بها* 
*فلم نجد في روايات أهل البيت عليهم السلام ما يشير إلى إن المرأة هي من حبائل ابليس أو إنها السبب في خروج آدم من الجنة كما يقول الرجل ويردد هذا القول * 
*
**
**فالمرأة في الاسلام مكرّمة والنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم استوصى بالنساء خيرا ،( رفقا بالقوارير) وهناك العديد من الاحاديث الشريفة المروية عن نبينا الكريم ، وأئمة أهل البيت عليهم السلام* 

*ولا ندري لماذا هذه النظرة الحقيرة للمرأة ، والتحامل عليها ؟* 

*مع تحياتي*

----------


## همسات وله

اختي النورس الحزين 

المسأله ليست مسألة تحامل الرجل على المرأه او تحامل المرأه على

 الرجل 

واصابع الاتهام ليست موجه لادم وحده ولا هي منصبه على حواء 

وحدها 

فالرجل مسئول عن تصرفاته ونظراته وافعاله 

كذالك حواء مسئوله عن تصرفاتها وافعالها 

ولو ان حواء كانت ملتزمه بحجابها وحشمتها وعرفت وراعت شرع 

الله في نفسها 

لما كانت هناك فرصه لادم لان يتحرش بها 

ولو ان ادم راع شرع الله في نفسه وفي بنات حواء ما سمح لنفسه ان 

يتحرش بمن هي من جنس امه او اخته اوابنته او زوجته 

فالمسئوليه تقع على عاتق الاثنين ادم وحواء ويكملان بعضهما في كل

 شيئ حتى في الرذيله

----------


## يوم سعيد

*بسمه تعالى*

*لن أكابر وأقول إن رأيي هو القيّم على آراء الجميع ، فكل واحد منّا له عقل يثق فيه ويحمّله مسؤولية التفكير ويأمره بطرح قناعاته ، والذي أراه من مداخلة الأخت الفاضلة/ النورس الحزين أنها تحمّلني صفة الإزدواجية على أثر حالة التذبذب والقرار المتباين والموقف المتأرجح ، فرغم تأييدي لما توصلت إليه إلا أن الطريق التي انتهت إليه لا يصف الحالة الدقيقة التي أفكر فيها ولا يجسد الرؤية الخاصة التي أؤمن فيها وأعتقد بها ، فأنا قلت سلفاً إن هناك تعسف في تحليل الوضع القائم فالمسؤولين في أغلب المراكز الاجتماعية ترى في ظاهرة التحرش إنها وليدة أصابع ذكورية وتنسب هذا الاتهام إلى شخصية الرجل وقد وضحت ذلك ضمن سياق ما كتبته في موضوعي ودعمته وعززته في مداخلاتي التي تتابعت بين وقت وآخر ، ولا أنكر إنني فعلاً كمؤشر الأسهم فتارة أصعد الموقف فأدين المرأة في قضية التحرش وأزج بها في وجه المدفع فلا أتورع من وصفها الفاعل والرجل هو المفعول به ، وتارة أخرى أتراجع فأحنو عليها وأرى إن النساء يختلفن كاختلاف الأصاب فهناك البعض إن لم يكن الأغلب من النساء العفيفات والشريفات والعاقلات والمؤدبات والفاضلات وهن مصانع الرجال ونصف المجتمع إن لم يكن ثلاثة أرباعه ، فالوسطية تلازمني أحياناً وتغلب على مسار طريقي في حلحلة الموضوع فأخاف أن تجرفني العاطفة وميولي الذكورية فأحكم في صالح الرجل وأبرئ ساحته مما يحدث من إتهامات جريئة ومما يطاله من افتراءات هو في الحقيقة شبه برئ منها ، وقد تعمدت أن أصفه بأشباه المجرمين باعتبار إن اللص لم يسرق ما لم يلقى المال معروضاً في الشوارع دون رقيب أو حفيظ فالمال السائب يعلم اللصوصية وهذا هو الواقع فلا تعتقدي أختي الكريمة إن التذبذب الواضح على موقفي يفسّر عدم الاستقرار وعدم الثقة في تثبيت رؤيتي وعدم الاطمئنان في صحة ما يقرره فكري ، فأنا حتى هذه اللحظة مؤمن إن اللائمة تقع على الإثنان هذا إذا أردنا أن نكون منصفين ، ولو حللنا الموضوع جزئياً وغربلناه من حيث الدقائق والجزيئيات لعرفنا إن المرأة تقع على عاتقها جزء من المسؤولية الكبيرة وهي وراء ما يحدث من شحن عاطفي في الشارع الاجتماعي وبيدها السيطرة على الموقف إن خيراً فخير وإن شراً فشر 0*
*كما لا أخلي مسؤولية إن هناك طرفاً ثالث يحفز الشريكان في تهمة التحرّش على التفاعل والانصهار في بوتقة التطاول والتقارب والتلامس وأعني بذلك ( الشيطان ) ، فهو الآخر يشكل خطراً كبيراً على احتدام الموقف بين الطرفين ويدفع بأحدهما نحو التحرش بالآخر 0*
*أعتقد إنني هذرت كثيراً في هذا الموضوع وقد بحّ صوتي وأنا أعلق على الموضوع منذ فترة طويلة فالنتيجة واضحة وضوح ما أدليت به من إيضاحات وندائي لمن يهمه الأمر بأنه لك مطلق الحرية والحق في تتبع واستقصاء ما قيل في هذا الصدد على لساني 00 ولا ألزمك أختي الفاضلة بالأخذ به والإقرار به فهي قناعة لمستها وشعرت بها عن قرب والبعض من الأخوة والأخوات شاطروني الرأي وأعتقد إن الاتفاق الذي حظيت به عزز ثقتي بنفسي وأوضح لي بإن استنتاجي كان في محله الشرعي ولم أفتي بشيء من جيبي ..!!*
*تنويه خاص للأخت المعنية بالأمر : حيث أقول إن إثارتي لهذا الموضوع لم تكن موجهة لإلقاء العبء الكامل على كاهل المرأة ، بل الإثارة التي رافقت الموضوع أوقعت برجل المرأة في هذا الموضوع وتعاملت معها على أنها عنصر أساسي في إشعال حفيظة الرجل 0*
*كانت نيتي في إثارة الموضوع هي مناشدة المسؤولين في إيقاف هذا المد الجائر ولف حبل المشنقة حول رقبة الرجل بداعي أنه وراء كل ما يجري من تحرشات وفوضى سلوكية وأنه هو المسؤول رقم 1 في هذه العملية ، وأنا أبديت اعتراضي وتذمري من هذا القرار وأن الرجل لا يمكن أن تزل قدمه ما لم يجد دهناً تحت رجليه ، وإلا السقوط خطر يهدد الإثنان وليس الرجل لوحده ، فتارة يكون الرجل هو صاحب المبادرة وتارة يكون هو المغدور والمجني عليه ، وفي النتيجة يجب أن تعلمي إن حالة اللااستقرار التي وضحت في موقفي لا تعني بالضرورة إن هناك حالة فقدان للوعي والتركيز بل العكس من ذلك فأنا في كامل تركيزي وأعرف أين أضع قلمي قبل أن أختار الورقة المناسبة 0*
*لا أريد أن أطيل فوق ما أطلته وشكراً لأنك أضئت صفحتي بعد أن كنت قد قطعت تيار الكهرباء عنها 0*
*آخر سطر : أعتذر من شاطئ الجراح & نوارة الدنيا على عودتهما مرة أخرى وقد أخجلتموني لهذه الروح الأخوية لترميم ما تصدّع من بنية موضوعية ولملمة ما قد بعثرته المداخلات الرقيقة ، وأرى إن مداخلتكما أزاحت بعض الأنقاض وأعادت الأمور إلى نصابها الطبيعي 0*
*بقلم/ يوم سعيد*

----------


## علويه و أفتخر

شكراً للموضوع الحساس الذي يمس قضيه من أهم قضايا المجتمع المنتشره بشكل واضح 

أنا صحيح من الجنس الناعم بس ودي أقول لكل بنت تتضايق من التحرش كلمه و خليها تحطها حلق بأذنها

أمشي عدل يحتار عدوك فيك !!!!!!!!

كل متحرش عدو لأنه ينتهك بشكل أو بأخر عرض غيره الذي أوصانا الإسلام بالحفاظ عليه 

و الأولاد المحترمين مساكين صاروا يتعرضوا للتحرش من البنات !!!!!!!

يعني كم مره شفت بعيوني البنات يرقموا الأولاد خصوصاً في الأسواق المتنقله !!!!

ليش ؟

أنقلبت الأيه ممكن تذكروا ليي و لغيري السبب ؟

ليش البنت صارت تتحرش بالولد ؟

من عمر الدنيا و الولد عادة هو إلا يتحرش بالبنت صح ؟

الحين تطورت أساليب التحرش عند الجنسين فمن السبب ؟

----------


## Abert Sapeel

> اختي النورس الحزين 
> 
> 
> المسأله ليست مسألة تحامل الرجل على المرأه او تحامل المرأه على
> 
> الرجل 
> 
> واصابع الاتهام ليست موجه لادم وحده ولا هي منصبه على حواء 
> 
> ...






*أختي همسات وله ، اسمحي لي اقول لكِ: إن الرذيلة بدأ بها الرجل ، فأوقع المرأة معه في مستنقع الرذيلة ،* 
*وما وجد التحرش في مجتمعاتنا (من الجنسين) إلا من الفئات المريضة (الذين في قلوبهم مرض ، فزادهم الله مرضا) هذا شيء والشيء الآخر هو :الابتعاد عن تعاليم الدين الاسلامي ، الذي حث الرجل على غض النظر ، وحث المرأة على الالتزام بالحجاب الشرعي الذي أوجبه الله عليها ،* 

*والذي أود قوله : مهما تعددت الآراء واختلفت وتباينت وتباعدت وتقاربت وشرّقت وغرّبت ، فهذا لا يبعدنا عن الواقع الذي يقول: أصل منشأ التحرش ومنذ الأزل بدأ ويبدأ من الرجل ،* 

*بعض الرجال وصلت بهم الدناءة والخسة للتحرش بالأطفال ، فكيف بنا نعطيه صك البراءة من التحرش ؟*

*لنبتعد عن التحيز والعاطفة في بحثنا ونقاشنا في هذا الموضوع ، ونتحدث بعقلائية وواقعية ، لعلنا نصل لنتيجة لحل هذه المسألة المتفشية في المجتمع* 
*واعملي اختي* 
*إني لست متحيزة للمرأة*
*ولا ضد الرجل* 

*ولي عودة أخرى* 

*مع تحياتي*

----------


## Abert Sapeel

> *بسمه تعالى*
> 
> *لن أكابر وأقول إن رأيي هو القيّم على آراء الجميع ، فكل واحد منّا له عقل يثق فيه ويحمّله مسؤولية التفكير ويأمره بطرح قناعاته ، والذي أراه من مداخلة الأخت الفاضلة/ النورس الحزين أنها تحمّلني صفة الإزدواجية على أثر حالة التذبذب والقرار المتباين والموقف المتأرجح ، فرغم تأييدي لما توصلت إليه إلا أن الطريق التي انتهت إليه لا يصف الحالة الدقيقة التي أفكر فيها ولا يجسد الرؤية الخاصة التي أؤمن فيها وأعتقد بها ، فأنا قلت سلفاً إن هناك تعسف في تحليل الوضع القائم فالمسؤولين في أغلب المراكز الاجتماعية ترى في ظاهرة التحرش إنها وليدة أصابع ذكورية وتنسب هذا الاتهام إلى شخصية الرجل وقد وضحت ذلك ضمن سياق ما كتبته في موضوعي ودعمته وعززته في مداخلاتي التي تتابعت بين وقت وآخر ، ولا أنكر إنني فعلاً كمؤشر الأسهم فتارة أصعد الموقف فأدين المرأة في قضية التحرش وأزج بها في وجه المدفع فلا أتورع من وصفها الفاعل والرجل هو المفعول به ، وتارة أخرى أتراجع فأحنو عليها وأرى إن النساء يختلفن كاختلاف الأصاب فهناك البعض إن لم يكن الأغلب من النساء العفيفات والشريفات والعاقلات والمؤدبات والفاضلات وهن مصانع الرجال ونصف المجتمع إن لم يكن ثلاثة أرباعه ، فالوسطية تلازمني أحياناً وتغلب على مسار طريقي في حلحلة الموضوع فأخاف أن تجرفني العاطفة وميولي الذكورية فأحكم في صالح الرجل وأبرئ ساحته مما يحدث من إتهامات جريئة ومما يطاله من افتراءات هو في الحقيقة شبه برئ منها ، وقد تعمدت أن أصفه بأشباه المجرمين باعتبار إن اللص لم يسرق ما لم يلقى المال معروضاً في الشوارع دون رقيب أو حفيظ فالمال السائب يعلم اللصوصية وهذا هو الواقع فلا تعتقدي أختي الكريمة إن التذبذب الواضح على موقفي يفسّر عدم الاستقرار وعدم الثقة في تثبيت رؤيتي وعدم الاطمئنان في صحة ما يقرره فكري ، فأنا حتى هذه اللحظة مؤمن إن اللائمة تقع على الإثنان هذا إذا أردنا أن نكون منصفين ، ولو حللنا الموضوع جزئياً وغربلناه من حيث الدقائق والجزيئيات لعرفنا إن المرأة تقع على عاتقها جزء من المسؤولية الكبيرة وهي وراء ما يحدث من شحن عاطفي في الشارع الاجتماعي وبيدها السيطرة على الموقف إن خيراً فخير وإن شراً فشر 0*
> *كما لا أخلي مسؤولية إن هناك طرفاً ثالث يحفز الشريكان في تهمة التحرّش على التفاعل والانصهار في بوتقة التطاول والتقارب والتلامس وأعني بذلك ( الشيطان ) ، فهو الآخر يشكل خطراً كبيراً على احتدام الموقف بين الطرفين ويدفع بأحدهما نحو التحرش بالآخر 0*
> *أعتقد إنني هذرت كثيراً في هذا الموضوع وقد بحّ صوتي وأنا أعلق على الموضوع منذ فترة طويلة فالنتيجة واضحة وضوح ما أدليت به من إيضاحات وندائي لمن يهمه الأمر بأنه لك مطلق الحرية والحق في تتبع واستقصاء ما قيل في هذا الصدد على لساني 00 ولا ألزمك أختي الفاضلة بالأخذ به والإقرار به فهي قناعة لمستها وشعرت بها عن قرب والبعض من الأخوة والأخوات شاطروني الرأي وأعتقد إن الاتفاق الذي حظيت به عزز ثقتي بنفسي وأوضح لي بإن استنتاجي كان في محله الشرعي ولم أفتي بشيء من جيبي ..!!*
> *تنويه خاص للأخت المعنية بالأمر : حيث أقول إن إثارتي لهذا الموضوع لم تكن موجهة لإلقاء العبء الكامل على كاهل المرأة ، بل الإثارة التي رافقت الموضوع أوقعت برجل المرأة في هذا الموضوع وتعاملت معها على أنها عنصر أساسي في إشعال حفيظة الرجل 0*
> *كانت نيتي في إثارة الموضوع هي مناشدة المسؤولين في إيقاف هذا المد الجائر ولف حبل المشنقة حول رقبة الرجل بداعي أنه وراء كل ما يجري من تحرشات وفوضى سلوكية وأنه هو المسؤول رقم 1 في هذه العملية ، وأنا أبديت اعتراضي وتذمري من هذا القرار وأن الرجل لا يمكن أن تزل قدمه ما لم يجد دهناً تحت رجليه ، وإلا السقوط خطر يهدد الإثنان وليس الرجل لوحده ، فتارة يكون الرجل هو صاحب المبادرة وتارة يكون هو المغدور والمجني عليه ، وفي النتيجة يجب أن تعلمي إن حالة اللااستقرار التي وضحت في موقفي لا تعني بالضرورة إن هناك حالة فقدان للوعي والتركيز بل العكس من ذلك فأنا في كامل تركيزي وأعرف أين أضع قلمي قبل أن أختار الورقة المناسبة 0*
> *لا أريد أن أطيل فوق ما أطلته وشكراً لأنك أضئت صفحتي بعد أن كنت قد قطعت تيار الكهرباء عنها 0*
> *آخر سطر : أعتذر من شاطئ الجراح & نوارة الدنيا على عودتهما مرة أخرى وقد أخجلتموني لهذه الروح الأخوية لترميم ما تصدّع من بنية موضوعية ولملمة ما قد بعثرته المداخلات الرقيقة ، وأرى إن مداخلتكما أزاحت بعض الأنقاض وأعادت الأمور إلى نصابها الطبيعي 0*
> *بقلم/ يوم سعيد*



*أوجه سؤال لكاتب الموضوع المشرف يوم سعيد* 

*عندما تختار موضوع معين أو قضية اجتماعية وتطرحها على طاولة النقاش والحوار لمعالجتها وإبداء الرأي فيها* 
*هل نيتك الحقيقية معرفة آراء المتحاورين في الموضوع المطروح ومناقشته لعل من خلال منقاشته وحلحلته ، ومعرفة الآراء المختلفة فيه تصل لنتيجة وحل لهذه القضية ،، أم إنك تضع الموضوع ووجهة نظرك ورأيك فيه ، وتريد من الجميع أن يؤدك في رأيك ووجهة نظرك ، دون الالتفات للآراء المختلفة من المتداخلين في الموضوع ؟*

*لأني لمستُ في أكثر موضوع سطرته قلمك في المنتدى تشبثك برأيك ولا تأخذ برأي أي أحد إلا من يوافقك في الرأي ويثني على موضوعك* 

*مع تحياتي  *

----------


## Abert Sapeel

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*وردت بعض الأخطاء في عبارات السؤال ، وعندما أردت تعديلها وتصحيحها ، لم تتوفر لي خاصية التعديل على الموضوع لتجاوز الوقت المحدد للتعديل* 

*لذا أعيد وضعه مرة ثانية بعد التصحيح :* 

*أوجه سؤال لكاتب الموضوع المشرف يوم سعيد* 

*عندما تختار موضوع معين أو قضية اجتماعية وتطرحها على طاولة النقاش والحوار لمعالجتها وإبداء الرأي فيها* 
*هل نيتك الحقيقية معرفة آراء المتحاورين في الموضوع المطروح ومناقشته لعل من خلال منقاشته وحلحلته ، ومعرفة الآراء المختلفة فيه تصل لنتيجة وحل لهذه القضية ،، أم إنك تضع الموضوع ووجهة نظرك ورأيك فيه ، وتريد من الجميع أن يأخذ برأيك ويؤيدك بوجهة نظرك ، دون الالتفات للآراء المختلفة من المتداخلين في الموضوع ؟*

*شيء طبيعي أن تختلف آراء الناس وتتباين ، لكني لمستُ في أكثر من موضوع سطره قلمك في المنتدى تشبثك واعتدادك برأيك ، ولا تأخذ برأي أي أحد إلا من يوافقك رأيك ويثني ويمدح بكتاباتك ومواضعيك!*

*مع تحياتي*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

أختي النورس الحزين 
من قوانين قسم النقاش والحوار الفكري
5 / عند كتابة موضوع أو الرد بتعقيب يرجى احترام الآخرين وعدم التهجم عليهم بكلمات بذيئه أو خادشه للحياء ، مع مراعاة أن يكون
 
النقاش حول القضيه المعروضه وذلك بعدم الخروج عن حدود الطرح والتشديد على عدم تهميش فكر الآخرين واحترام الرأي الآخر .
وأعتقد انك تريدين جر النقاش الى مواضيع جانبية 
فالرجاء التقيد بقوانين المنتدى 
لكي لا نضطر اسفين لحذف مشاركتك

----------


## تمثال أنسان

صدقت أخي أنه في أغلب الأوقات تكون الفتنه من المراه أشد من الرجل . وإليك الأحاديث والآيات على ذالك.

الآية الوحيدة التي تذكر بها المرأة قبل الرجل والسبب في ذالك لأن المرأة دوما هي سبب الفتنه.
{الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي فَاجْلِدُوا كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا مِئَةَ جَلْدَةٍ وَلَا تَأْخُذْكُم بِهِمَا رَأْفَةٌ فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ إِن كُنتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلْيَشْهَدْ عَذَابَهُمَا طَائِفَةٌ مِّنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ} (2) سورة النــور

حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:"ما تركت بعدي فتنة أشد على الرجال من النساء"

{ أَخْرَجُوكُمْ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ } (191) سورة البقرة

أيضا إليك الحديث الأخر والذي يبن شدة فتنة المرأة.

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال :سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : (سبعةيظلهم الله في ظلّه يوم لا ظل إلا ظله: إمام عادل، وشاب نشأ في عبادة الله، ورجلانتحابا في الله اجتمعا عليه وتفرقا عليه، ورجل ذكر الله خالياً ففاضت عيناه، ورجلقلبه معلق بالمساجد، ورجل تصدق بصدقة فأخفاها حتى لا تعلم شماله ما تنفق يمينه،ورجل دعته امرأة ذات منصب وجمال فقال: إني أخاف الله رب العالمين ) أخرجه البخاريومسلم

الشاهد: ورجل دعته امرأة ذات منصب وجمال فقال: إني أخاف الله رب العالمين

ألف شكر أخي على الموضوع

----------


## Abert Sapeel

> أختي النورس الحزين 
> من قوانين قسم النقاش والحوار الفكري
> 5 / عند كتابة موضوع أو الرد بتعقيب يرجى احترام الآخرين وعدم التهجم عليهم بكلمات بذيئه أو خادشه للحياء ، مع مراعاة أن يكونالنقاش حول القضيه المعروضه وذلك بعدم الخروج عن حدود الطرح والتشديد على عدم تهميش فكر الآخرين واحترام الرأي الآخر .
> وأعتقد انك تريدين جر النقاش الى مواضيع جانبية 
> فالرجاء التقيد بقوانين المنتدى 
> 
> لكي لا نضطر اسفين لحذف مشاركتك



*الأخت نوارة الدنيا* 
*إني محترمة نفسي ومحترمة قوانين المنتدى ، ولم أسيء لأي أحد بكلمة بذيئة وجارحة ، ودققي بما كتبته في ردودي جيداً ،* 

*والسؤال الذي طرحته لم يكن خارج عن إطار الموضوع المطروح أو به تعدي على شخصية كاتب الموضوع ، أو أريد جره لأحاديث ومواضيع جانبية ، فهذا ما لا أصبو إليه وأهدف إليه من الحوار والمناقشة ، اطمئني !*

*فإني التي همش فكرها ولم يحترم رأيها وتحترم شخصيتها في منتداكم يا مشرفة * 

*فها أنت تهددين وتتوعدين بحذف مشاركتي في الموضوع ، فأين حرية الرأي واحترام الآخرين ؟*

* اعملي ما بدا لك ونفذي ما تريدين فعله ، فالأمر أولا وأخيرا بيدكم يا مشرفة* 

*مع تحياتي*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

النورس الحزين 
الا تعتقدين ان هذا السؤال 




> *أوجه سؤال لكاتب الموضوع المشرف يوم سعيد*
> 
> *عندما تختار موضوع معين أو قضية اجتماعية وتطرحها على طاولة النقاش والحوار لمعالجتها وإبداء الرأي فيها* 
> *هل نيتك الحقيقية معرفة آراء المتحاورين في الموضوع المطروح ومناقشته لعل من خلال منقاشته وحلحلته ، ومعرفة الآراء المختلفة فيه تصل لنتيجة وحل لهذه القضية ،، أم إنك تضع الموضوع ووجهة نظرك ورأيك فيه ، وتريد من الجميع أن يأخذ برأيك ويؤيدك بوجهة نظرك ، دون الالتفات للآراء المختلفة من المتداخلين في الموضوع ؟*
> 
> *شيء طبيعي أن تختلف آراء الناس وتتباين ، لكني لمستُ في أكثر من موضوع سطره قلمك في المنتدى تشبثك واعتدادك برأيك ، ولا تأخذ برأي أي أحد إلا من يوافقك رأيك ويثني ويمدح بكتاباتك ومواضعيك!*




*ماهو الا خروج عن موضوع النقاش الأصلي وهو التحرش ومن المسؤل عنه* 
*هنا انتي سألتي سؤال شخصي وقد سبق للكاتب الإجابة عنه* 


*




لن أكابر وأقول إن رأيي هو القيّم على آراء الجميع ، فكل واحد منّا له عقل يثق فيه ويحمّله مسؤولية التفكير ويأمره بطرح قناعاته 



*
*الموضوع طرح للنقاش* 
*واعتقد انك اعطيتي رأيك في الموضوع ووجهتي أصابع الاتهام للرجل* 
*هناك من يؤيدك وهناك من يخالفك* 
*فكما تطالبين باحترام رايك فاحترمي أراء الاخرين* 
*ولا تنسي أن احد شعاراتنا* 
*" اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية "*
*أنت اخت عزيزة* 
*نفجر بوجود قلم مثل قلمك معنا* 
*ونعتز بمشاركاتك* 
*ضمن شروط المنتدى*

----------


## يوم سعيد

*بسمه تعالى*


*الأخت علوية وأفتخر ، تحية طيبة* 

*يشرّفني بما إني صاحب الموضوع الذي طال أمده وأتمنى من كل قلبي أن يسدل الستار على هذا الموضوع لرغبتي الأكيدة على التئام شمل الآراء الطيبة ، التي أهيب بها وأثني على كل من تفضّل بطرح رأيه وأنا الحقيقة فخور بكل هذه الآراء رغم اختلافها وتباينها ، فليس المهم يا أحبتي في الله أن نختلف ، فكما قيل إن الاختلاف ظاهرة طبيعية في كل شيء فلكل شيء نقيضه ولكل شيء إذا ما تم نقصان ، فليس هناك انسجام تام بين كل زوجين أثنين ، والإختلاف ظاهرة صحية يجب أن لا نفرط فيها أو نقلل منها ، وأنا على يقين إن الاختلاف السائد هاهنا هو الذي ينبغي أن يزيدنا تجاذباً وترابطاً واتحاداً لا على العكس من ذلك ، وكأنني بما ذكرته قد حرمت الأخت علوية وأفتخر حقها من الرد ! ماذا أفعل فالعقل تعرض لنوع من الهزّة التحليلية والضغوط وأصبحت لا أدرك بأي شيء ينبغي التفكير به ، فعذراً أختي ، وكلامك جانبه الصواب فالموازين انقلبت هذه الأيام وأصبح التحرش على غير العادة فلقد وقع الرجل فريسة في قبضة المرأة وهذا لا يقلل من مكانة المرأة ولا يسيء إليها ، فالجميع يعلم إن المرأة من العناصر المهمة في حياتنا وشيء لا يستغنى عنه بل هي مربية الأجيال وصانعة الأمم00 ومجتمع متطور وراقي ومتقدم لا يمكن له أن يبلغ هذا المستوى الرفيع ما لم تكن للمرأة لمسة بارزة فيه فهي دائماً خلف كل منجز ووراء كل رجل ناجح ..!!* 

*إننا نفخر بكون المرأة هي صاحبة قدم السبق في كثير من المجالات الحضارية وإن اختفى دورها في كثير من الأحيان فهي تظل الجندي المجهول الذي يختبئ خلف الكواليس ويكون لها دور خفي وغير مرئي من الجمهور بينما هي القوة التي تدفع بالرجل إلى النجاح والانجاز والانتاج ، ولو حدث إن رأينا ذات يوم تحاول لفت الرجل بغمزة أو بحركة غير لائقة فهذا تصرف شاذ لا يعبر عن رأي الأغلبية ، فدائماً علينا أن نحسن الظن بتصرفات الآخرين ولا نكيل التهمة للأغلب الأعم من خلال تصرفات فردية  ، فلا يمكن أن نطلق اتهاماتنا هكذا جزافاً دون تمحيص ، وإن ما يصدر الآن من تصرفات شاذة من قبل المرأة إزاء الرجل لم نعتد عليه فما هو إلا إفراز سلوك أخلاقي غير مرغوب وهو يعبّر عن انتكاسة نفسية واحباط يستوجب النظر والتوقف عنده فلا ندري ماذا تخبئ لنا السنوات القادمة من مفاجئات غير اعتيادية !! يجب أن نعرف إنه لا يمكن لنا أن نبني قاعدة على هذه التصرفات الفردية ، في المقابل تبقى المرأة بخجلها وحياءها هي السر الغامض التي تحمل علامة الاستفهام وهي ما تحمل الرجل أحياناً الى البحث عن حلول لهذا السؤال المحيّر عبر تصرفات يكون فيها الرجل متهماً ، وأنا أشدد دائماً على المرأة وفي كثير من المناسبات بالحفاظ على شخصيتها الجميلة بعيداً عن الطرق الملتوية التي تخل من شخصيتها وتحوّلها إلى أنموذج سيء تدفع بالذئاب والكلاب بالركض خلفها ، فالعاقل خصيم نفسه وطالما تمشي عدل أكيد يحتر عدوك فيك كما قالت الأخت الكريمة وبهذا نقطع دابر الشر من البداية 0*


*أعود وأعرج مكوكياً إلى فضاء الأخت الكريمة/ النورس الحزين ، وأحب بهذه المناسبة أن أوجه لها دعوة صادقة بالرد على كل ما تجده مخالفاً لقناعاتها وأنا أحد الذين أرحب بها دون امتعاض ، فلو شعرتي أختي الفاضلة ما يستفزك من كلامي فهذا رأيي الخاص وأنا مقتنع به وأثق ثقة تامة إنني لو رأيت ما يخالف قناعتي فلن أتردد بالإعتذار ، ولا تعتقدي إنني مكابر لهذه الدرجة لإنني أعتز برأيي ولا تحاول أن تصفيها شيئاً من الاستبداد بالرأي والاغترار به فإنك بذلك تحملين الأمور على غير عواهنها وأقصد بذلك أنك تفجرين من اللاشيء شيئاً أكبر ، ومع ذلك فظني بك خيراً وأنا سعيد بكل ما قلتيه في حقي وأتمنى من الجميع أن يتفهم هذا الحورا الموضوعي بين الجميع ولا يحاول أن ينشق عن الموضوع ، فليلتزم الجميع بضرورة احترام الآخرين مهما خرج عن صلب ومحور الموضوع فنحن قبل كل شيء أخوة نسعى دائماً للبحث عن الحقيقة فلو شذ البعض فذلك لشدة حرصه على إثراء الموضوع ودعمه وإنعاشه ليبدوا واضحاً للمتابعين 0*

*أختي/ النورس .. من حقك أن تبدين رأيك بمطلق الحرية ولك الحق في المقاطعة والاحتجاج حتى لو اضطرك الأمر إلى اقصاء الرأي الآخر ولكن بطريقة محترمة لا يشوبها العنف والإرهاب والشدة والغلظة ، ولا تحسبي إنني قلت ذلك لشعوري بما صدر من ناحيتكم .. لا أختي فأنا لا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال أن أخرج عن حدودي وعن طبيعتي الشخصية تحت ضغوط المعلق أو المتداخل أو أتأثر فأخرج عن إيقاع تحكمي بالموضوع ، فلست كذلك وخذي راحتك وأطلقي العنان لقلمك ورأيك وأبدي ما تجدونه مناسباً لشخصكم الكريم في حدود ما تجيزه قوانين وأنظمة القسم ، فأي إخلال يؤدي إلى بعثرة الموضوع وخدش مشاعر الآخرين فسوف نضطر آسفين إلا التدخل العلاجي والجراحي العاجل لتطهير الجرح من النزيف وانتشار العدوى إلى كل أعضاء النقاش 0*

*يبدوا إنني متمسك بالردّ عليك فكل ما أردت تبديد كابوس مداخلتك أجد نفسي أعوم بداخل هذا البحر الهائج من تعليقك ، فأنا متعجب من موقفك مني يا حضرة الأخت الكريمة فلماذا تسلطين الضوء الحاد على موقفي الشخصي تجاه هذه القضية مع إني أوضحت في أكثر من مداخلة إنني أطرح هذا الموضوع لأصحح رؤية خاطئة كان فيها الرجل يتحمل تبعات ظاهرة هو برئ منها ، وقد أخطأ الباحثين الإجتماعيين حين ألصقوا تهمة التحرش بالرجل وعلقوه على مقصلة الاعدام وأحصوا الأرقام القياسية في عدد مرات التحرش بالمرأة وأنا بدوري وقفت في وجه هذا التقرير الذي قلل من قيمة الرجل وجعل الجميع ينظر إليه على أنه هو الفيروس الخطير الذي يهدد المرأة وهو المجرم الخطير الذي يلاحق المرأة ويطاردها ويغرر بها ويحاول إزلاق رجلها في الرذيلة 00 وهذا ما لا أتفق مع البعض فيه لإنه تجني على الرجل واعتداء على الحقيقة الغائبة عن أذهان الكثيرين 00 ومن هذا المنطلق توسع الموضوع وتشعب وأخذ حيزاً كبيراً شجع الكثيرين على التخلي عن حياءهم في طرح الموضوع وتفضلوا بطرح رؤاهم وهذا ما حفّزني أنا شخصياً للرد والتعليق والتعقيب على الآراء فلا تحمليني على السوء وأطالبك بالتأني والتروي دائماً قبل أن تفهمي حقيقة رأي كل واحد ولا تطلقي حكمك جزافاً قبل النظر في حيثيات المداخلة وموقف كل عضو 00 أنا أفتخر بقلمك ولم أتضايق أبداً رغم حملتك الموضوعية ذات الطابع العنيف بعض الشيء إلا إنني تجاوبت معك بكل روح رياضية رغم إن هناك قواعد وتعليمات بنفس القسم ويعلم بها الأخوة الزملاء بإن الخروج على نصوصها قد يطالها مقص الرقيب حفاظاً على هدوء القسم لا نفياً للعضو الكاتب ولا اقصاءاً كما يبدوا لك 0*

*لا يزال هناك الكثير في أجندتي وما زال هناك ما هو عالق برأسي سأحاول أن صهره حتى لا يتجمد برأسي وأظل أعيش المستقبل على ذكرى أطلال الماضي فهداني الله وإياكم لما فيه الخير والرشاد 0*


*زميلتي نوارة الدنيا* 

*سيارة الطوارئ لديك تعمل بصورة سليمة والحمد لله إنها جاءت في الوقت المناسب ، وأنصحك بربط الحزام ولا تتعجلي القيادة حتى لا تعرضين نفسك ونفوس الآخرين إلى مزيد من الحوادث المكروهة ، رغم علمي إن الزملاء وأنتي على رأسهم في هذا القسم تتمتعين بحسن الإدارة ورخصتك على ما يبدوا دولية ، فالهوينة الهوينة فلا زال الموضوع تحت السيطرة ودعي الأمور تسير بطريقتها فللآن أعتبر الحماس هو الطاغي والمستحوذ على النقاش ومن حقك وحقي وحق الآخرين أن يتفاعلوا بطريقتهم الخاصة مع وجود حكم يراقب المباراة ويحاول أن يهدئ الجو ويضبط أي حالة تسلل تحاول أن تسجل أهدافاً مشبوهة وعلى حساب الآخرين وبغفلة من حكم الراية ..!!!*


*أخي تمثال إنسان*

*أحييك بحرارة شديدة لإن الجو أصابني بقشعريرة وحضورك الدافئ أزال ما بأطرافي من برودة ثلجية ، فأين أنتي يا إبن الخيرين ، فلقد طال انتظارك وجئت متأخراً فتمنيتك لو كان وجودك متقدماً بعض الشيء فمجيئك تحقق في الوقت الضائع ولو تقدمت بيوم واحد فقط لحسم الأمر والتزم كل واحد بموقفه الطبيعي ، ولكن أتقبل منك هذا الحضور في مثل هذا التوقيت ويبدوا إنك عجلت بتهدئة تلك النار المضطرمة التي في ظل مداخلتك ستتوارى خلف جدران الصمت ..!!*







> *(( للتوضيح ليس إلاّ ))*
> 
> 
> *إني محترمة نفسي ومحترمة قوانين المنتدى ، ولم أسيء لأي أحد بكلمة بذيئة وجارحة ، ودققي بما كتبته في ردودي جيداً ، والسؤال الذي طرحته لم يكن خارج عن إطار الموضوع المطروح أو به تعدي على شخصية كاتب الموضوع ، أو أريد جره لأحاديث ومواضيع جانبية ، فهذا ما لا أصبو إليه وأهدف إليه من الحوار والمناقشة ، اطمئني !*
> 
> 
> 
> *فإني التي همش فكرها ولم يحترم رأيها وتحترم شخصيتها في منتداكم يا مشرفة فها أنت تهددين وتتوعدين بحذف مشاركتي في الموضوع ، فأين حرية الرأي واحترام الآخرين ؟*
> 
> ...





*أختي النورس الحزين .. لا أحزن الله لك قلب ونحن معك ، فأنا أطمئنك إن كل مقاطعاتك لي لا ولم تشكل لي أي مضايقة فهي على العكس من ذلك 00 وما اتخذته المشرفة/ نوارة الدنيا .. إلاّ الواجب الملقى عليها وقد كان عليها أن تتدخل في مثل هذا الوقت كي تفض سوء الفهم والنزاع الموضوعي ، فربما هي - أي المشرفة - اجتهدت لإنها اعتقدت لوهلة إن الموضوع بحاجة إلى إبرة مضاد حتى لا يستفحل التوتر ويتصاعد فوق حدّه ، ووجهة لك رسالة شفهية لا إنذاراً ووعيداً على حد وصفك ، فالأمر طبيعي جداً ويخلو من غير المألوف ..!!*

*كلمة آخيرة :*

*أنا أرحب بالأخت صاحبة الموقف المؤثر وأطالبها بالتواجد الدائم والحضور المكثف ولا تحملي إنطباعاً سيئاً ممن خالفك الرأي ، فالروح الرياضية والألفة الفكرية والود الموضوعي هو ما نصبو إليه ونحاول أن نعززه ونغرزه في نفوس الأعضاء جميعاً 0*


*بقلم / يوم سعيد*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

أشكر الأخ يوم سعيد لمحاولة لملمته للموضوع
كل منا له الحق في الدفاع عن رأيه بكل الوسائل المشروعة  ولا يعني هذا تهميش رأي الآخر  او الهجوم على أرائه فقط لفرض سيطرتي في الحوار 
فرأيي هو قناعتي ورأي الآخر هو حر فيه 
ارجع للموضوع الذي تشبع بالأراء 
والذي يدور حول من المتهم في التحرش هل  هي حواء  أو آدم 
سأتطرق هنا لأانواع التحرش بعد بحث مطول في الموضوع 
1- التحرش بالاطفال 
غالبا ما يكون المتحرش ذكر   ويوجد ايضا متحرشات بالاطفال ولكن النسبة تكاد لا تذكر 
2- تحرش المرأه بالمرأه 
منتشر في هذه الايام وخاصة في الاوساط النسائية كالجامعات وسجون النساء 
3 تحرش الرجل بالرجل 
ايضا يوجد في الثكنات العسكرية والسجون 
4- تحرش الرجل بالمرأه والمرأه بالرجل 
وهنا بيت القصيد 
سأعطي مثال يبين وجهة نظري في الموضوع 
خادمة في احد المنازل ورب المنزل 
اما انه يتحرش بها لانه وجد نفسه في موقع القوة وأنه المسؤول عنها فيحق له ان يفعل بها ما يشاء من نظرة ذكورية بحته 
أو انها حاولت اغواءه بحركات معينة لتشعل بداخله نار الرغبة كمحاولة منها للترقى من خادمة الى زوجة او لتشعر انها أنثى مرغوبة 

هنا أجد ان كفتي الميزان متساويتين تميل  نوعا ما ناحية ادانة الرجل

شكرا لك اخ يوم سعيد لطرحك هذا الموضوع الحساس ولكل المشاركين فيه

----------


## عماد علي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته... أحب أن أشارككم إخواني وأخواتي في هذا الموضوع الشيق ولكن قبل ذلك لي تعليق على بعض ما جرى فيه حتى يأخذ النقاش مساره الطبيعي...*

*1-هناك خطأ في الموضوع حدث ولا أدري هل إنتبهتم له أم أنني أنا المخطئ...*
*العنوان المتحرشون والمتحرشات وبقدرة قادر تحول الرجل والمرأة*
*بمعنى المتحرشون والمتحرشات نسبة من مجتمع وليس كل المجتمع*
*ولكن حين تحول الى الرجل والمرأة صار كل المجتمع* 
*فلماذا وقعنا في هذا الخطأ هل بسبب هذا* 





> التقرير الذي ظهر يوم أمس والذي يشير إلى الرقم الكبير والاحصائية الآخيرة التي رصدت وأوضحت إن هناك 50 ألف شخص يتحرش في الدقيقة الواحدة والإشارة واضحة لا تحتاج إلى الشرح فمن المعني بالشخص المقصود ؟




*هذه ليست آية قرآنية لا تحتمل الخطأ وفي نفس الوقت نحن لا نعرف هذه الاحصائية خاصة بمجتمع أوروبي أم مجتمع إسلامي إفريقي أم آسيوي خليجي أم غيره من وطننا العربي...*

*في إعتقادي هذا خطأ أن ننتقل وبقدرة قادر من متحرشين ومتحرشات إلى الرجل والمرأة ولا ألوم هذا إن دافع عن بني جنسه أم تلك التي دافعت عن بنات جنسها لان الموضوع عم الجميع فقط بكلمة رجل وإمرأة وأرجوا من الآن وصاعداً حين نتحدث عن جنس لا نقول رجل بل متحرش وكذلك حين نتحدث لا نقول إمرأة بل متحرشة وصدقوني لن تجدوا في صنف الرجال من يدافع عن المتحرشين وكذلك لن نجد في صنف النساء من تدافع عن المتحرشات....وبذلك نبتعد عن النقاشات الخارجة عن الموضوع والمتجهة نحو شخصنة الموضوع فما بني على خطأ نهايته الخطأ.*
2-



> رغم إنه كانت لديّ نية في قفل محضر التحقيق




*لماذا تقفله مشرفنا صحيح أن الموضوع موضوعك ولكن لا يعني ذلك أن تحدد له عمراً وينتهي ... دعه مفتوحاً ويدلي كل من وجد هذا الموضوع بدلوه وصدقني بعض المواضيع نعتقد أنها خلاص إنتهت كل الافكار فيها وتذهب في غياهب المنتدى وبعد فترة تجده قد تجدد وبدأ أناس غير الذين ناقشوه يناقشوه ثانية ولكن بزوايا مختلفة...*

*أنت وما تريد مشرفنا ولكن من حق كل نبتة زرعت أن تسقى بين الحين والآخر...*

----------


## واحد فاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 

عودتي للموضوع جائت بعد قراءة للموضوع والتمعن فيه 

وبعيداً عما جرى في حيثيات الموضوع من ذهاب به للشرق الى الغرب والعكس 
وفي البداية أحب أن أشكر الأخ أبو باسم على تواجده في الموضوع وإثراءه للنقاش 

وأحب أن اتقدم بشكري الى أخونا يوم سعيد و
أختنا النورس الحزين وأختنا نوارة الدنيا
فلكم جزيل الشكر على إثراء الموضوع والنقاش 

وكل من صال وجال في اتجاهات الموضوع 
وليعلم الجميع بأن 
إختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية أبداً 
وأن الكل مرحب به دائماً 
والأعضاء الباقين 
وكلكم على العين والرأس 
على أمل الوصول الى رأي يعكس ما يعيشه المجتمع ونتعايش معه في مجتمعنا 
ومن خلال ما نلمسه أمام أعيننا
-----------------
الأخ عماد علي أحب أن أعلق على ما ذكره 
1-هناك خطأ في الموضوع حدث ولا أدري هل إنتبهتم له أم أنني أنا المخطئ...
*العنوان المتحرشون والمتحرشات وبقدرة قادر تحول الرجل والمرأة*
*بمعنى المتحرشون والمتحرشات نسبة من مجتمع وليس كل المجتمع*
*ولكن حين تحول الى الرجل والمرأة صار كل المجتمع* 
*فلماذا وقعنا في هذا الخطأ هل بسبب هذا*
هذا صحيح أخي ، لكن اللوم لا يقع على الأعضاء الكرام 
بل هو أشبه ما يكون بالشيء الفطري لدى الإنسان 
فالمجتمع يضم الرجل والمرأة وبالتالي فطرياً سوف يتجه 
النقاش من المتحرشون والمتحرشات 
الى قضية بين الرجل والمرأة ...لكن 
ولي رجاء من الإخوان وكما أشار أخونا أبو باسم بأن المتحرشون والمتحرشات هم جزء من المجتمع وليسوا هم المجتمع بذاته ، فمن الظلم إطلاق لفظ المتحرش على كل رجل وأيضاً حاشات المرأة من أن تكون في المجتمع جميعه متحرشه 
------------
وصدقوني لن تجدوا في صنف الرجال من يدافع عن المتحرشين وكذلك لن نجد في صنف النساء من تدافع عن المتحرشات....وبذلك نبتعد عن النقاشات الخارجة عن الموضوع والمتجهة نحو شخصنة الموضوع فما بني على خطأ نهايته الخطأ.
بالتأكيد أخي ونحن معك في هذا بأنه لن تجد من الرجال من يدافع عن أي متحرش وفي المقابل لن تجد في النساء من يدافعن عن المتحرشات 
فليس يشرف أي نوع من النوعين ( الرجل والمرأة ) أن ينتمي اليهم أي متحرش أو متحرشه 
وكذلك أي شخصنة للموضوع نرجوا أن نبتعد عنه رجااااااااااااااااء
فالموضوع يحتمل وقلوبنا تحتمل كل الأحبة الأعضاء الكرام بدون تفريق أبداً أبداً أبداً
فنحن هنا رأينا ليس فرض يؤخذ وإنما هو رأي للكاتب فقط 
عموماً أرجوا أن تسود روح الألفة بين الأعضاء فهو ما نصبو اليه 
وبالله التوفيق أولاً وآخراً
----------
عودة للموضوع والذي يتحدث عن المتحرشين والمتحرشات وليس عن الرجل والمرأة كما أسلفنا 

المتحرشون :- هم فئة من المجتمع الذكوري يفعلون فعلاً لا يرضى به الأخيار من هذه الفئة وخروج عن الطبيعة الإنسانية السليمة والتي لا ترضى بأن ينتمي اليها هذا الصنف لأنه بطبية الحال صنف شاااااااذ عن بقية الأفراد 
ومن الخطأ الكلام عن عموم الرجال بأنهم متحرشون والقاء اللوم على الرجال بأنهم 
>>والذي أود قوله : مهما تعددت الآراء واختلفت وتباينت وتباعدت وتقاربت وشرّقت وغرّبت ، فهذا لا يبعدنا عن الواقع الذي يقول: أصل منشأ التحرش ومنذ الأزل بدأ ويبدأ من الرجل ، <<
كما ذكرت أختنا النورس الحزين 
فالرجل لفظ عام على الجميع ، ومن الظلم شمل الجميع بسبب 
فئة معينة من صنف الرجال والكلام هو عن فئة المتحرشون  
لكن أقول بأن اللوم يقع على المتحرشين بسبب ما يفعلونه من أفعال 
سواء بجرأة منهم وتجرأ على قيم ومفاهيم المجتمع السوي والذي ينكر هذه الأفعال الجريئة أو بسبب إفتتان- في نظرهم - منهم بالجنس الآخر والذي سبب لهم الهيجان العاطفي فأصبحوا متحرشين وليست أيضاً محصورة في هذين السببين  
واللوم لا يقع الا عليهم من الجهتين 
فأما الجراة من قبلهم فهي وصمة عار لا يختلف عليها إثنان 
أما الفتنة والإفتتان فالمتحرش من المفترض أن يغض بصره فهو مأمور شرعاً وعرفاً أيضاً بغض البصر وعدم الالتفات الى ما يزينه الشيطان له وعدم الالتفات اليه  
-----------
المتحرشات :- هم فئة من المجتمع الإنثوي يفعلون فعلاً لا يرضى به الأخيار من هذه الفئة وخروج عن الطبيعة الإنسانية السليمة والتي لا ترضى بأن ينتمي اليها هذا الصنف لأنه بطبية الحال صنف شاااااااذ عن بقية الأفراد 
ومن الخطأ الكلام عن عموم النساء بأنهم متحرشون والقاء اللوم على النساء 
و عليها ان تعلم انها هي السبب الاول و الأخير لتحرش الشباب بها
فهي التي ترتدي ثياب ملفتة للنظر ،و هي التي تفرح داخليا إذا إهتم الشباب بها و إن كانت تتظاهر أنها منزعجة(كما يقول علماء النفس)
كما جاء على لسان أخونا الإسلام الحقيقي
أو 
صدقت أخي أنه في أغلب الأوقات تكون الفتنه من المراه أشد من الرجل . وإليك الأحاديث والآيات على ذالك.
الآية الوحيدة التي تذكر بها المرأة قبل الرجل والسبب في ذالك لأن المرأة دوما هي سبب الفتنه.
{الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي فَاجْلِدُوا كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا مِئَةَ جَلْدَةٍ وَلَا تَأْخُذْكُم بِهِمَا رَأْفَةٌ فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ إِن كُنتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلْيَشْهَدْ عَذَابَهُمَا طَائِفَةٌ مِّنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ} (2) سورة النــور
كما جاء على لسان أخونا تمثال إنسان 
فمن الظلم والإجحاف شمل جميع صنف المرأة بهذه الفئة - المتحرشات - 
فالمتحرشات هم صنف خرج على القيم والأخلاق وبدا بالتعري وهم مأمورون بالحشمة 
فالآية الكريمة لا تدل على عموم الإناث بل تدل على من تجاوز الخط الأحمر 
وانجر خلف أهواؤه وفتنة الإناث من المفترض أن يقابلها الذكر بالصد 
فهو أيضاً شريك في هذا لأمر من حيث أنه المتسبب بالفعل 
وأما أسباب التحرش فهي - وليست محصورة بهذه الأسباب - التبرج من قبل المتحرشات والحرمان العاطفي في نظرهم 
أما التبرج فهو يدل على نقص مركب لدى من تتحرش أو تنساق في التحرش بإختلاف أنواعه فهي تريد سد هذا النوع من النقص فتلجأ الى إظهار فتنتها وعرضها على الذئاب المنتظرة ولا تمانع أبداً بنهش لحمها من قبلهم  وه يراضية بهذا الفعل ومقتنعة به 
أما الحرمان العاطفي فهو وكما يتخيل الى هذه المتحرشة بأن العبث الذي تقوم به سوف يسد هذا الحرمان الى العاطفة المفقودة ويعوضها وهي بالتأكيد غلطانة 
-----------
خلاصة الأمر 
المتحرشون والمتحرشات هم فئات تعيش بيننا وتتحرك كما نتحرك وتشارك في المجتمع كما نشارك لكن لديهم هذه العقدة في نفوسهم ويريدوا أن يعوضوها بهذه الأفعال التي لا تجر على المجتمع الا وبالاً ،ولدينا مجتمع لا يرحم أبداً
ومن آثار عدم رحمة المرأة كنتيجة للتحرش من الطرفين 
فإن استجابة الطرفين وممارستهما للتحرش ببعض وقبول بعضهما البعض بأفعال التحرش وكنتيجة لذلك نقول ......
المتحرش يلقى جزاءة مباشرة من ضرب وسجن وغير ذلك لكن مع مرور الوقت قد يتناسى المجتمع ما قام به فتراه يواصل حياته بعد فترة من الزمن طبيعياً ويتزوج وينشئ عائلة وما الى ذلك  
لكن المجتمع لا ينسى أبداً نتيجة التحرش للصنف الآخر فهو ينبذها ولا يلقي لها بالاً ويحرمها من أبسط حقوقها وتراها مع الأسف الشديد يحكم عليها بالإعدام البطيء 

لكن الآن حتى نتيجة فعل التحرش تساوى فيه الطرفان فترى - وحسب ماعايشته وأما عيني مثل هذه القضية موجودة ولا زالت - أن الطرفين يحكم عليهما بالموت البطيء فلا يزوجون ولا ينظر اليهم على أنهم محترمون في المجتمع أبداً 
فيظلمون - على رغم فداحة ما قاموا به - لكن الم يأمر الله بالستر 
الم يأمر الله بالعفو عما سلف 
وللمجتمع عذره في وجود البديل الأفضل 
فمن الظلم أيضاً ترك الأهم والعمل بالمهم 

عموماً تشعبت الآراء وتعددت التوجهات 
وإختلفت المشارب وكل هذا يعود علينا بالنفع بالتأكيد فلسنا الا طلاب تشخص للمسألة من جميع النواحي ولا بد أن تختلف الآراء خصوصاً في مثل هذه القضايا ، ونحن هنا لا نحمل الإخوة والأخوات الا على محمل الخير وكلنا إخوان 
نبتغي ان شاء الله الخير بالتأكيد لمجتمعنا 

نتمنى أن تكون المحاورة والنقاش بروح أخوية 
بعيداً عن التشنجات من كل الأطراف 

دمتم في رعاية الله

----------


## علي البحراني

رأي شخصي:

نعم ، كلا الجنسين مسؤؤلان...

لايجب ان نحصر المشكلة في أحدهما ونبرئ ساحة الطرف الآخر أبدا...

فالطرفين كلاهما مكلفان ومحاسبان على كل فعل سواءا كان خيرا أم شرا...

الفتاة تتعذر بعاطفة المرأة الجياشة...

والذكر يتعذر بتبرج المرأة وغيرها...

تحياتي/علي البحراني

----------


## يوم سعيد

*بسمه تعالى*





> *الأخت نوارة الدنيا :*
> *هنا أجد ان كفتي الميزان متساويتين تميل نوعا ما ناحية ادانة الرجل*



*كلام صحيح منذ انطلاقته وحتى نهايته إلا أنه ترنح في هذه العبارة وأصيب بالحظ العاثر ولا أدري ما سبب ذلك فهل يعود إلى الاسهاب المطوّل في التعبير عن الرأي الشخصي مما أدى إلا النتيجة الغير متوقعة والمتباينة ، فالكفتان اللتان تشيرين إليهما ليستا متعادلتان وليستا متساويتان على حد قولك بل هناك كفة أرجح من الأخرى وربما حسمتي الموقف أختي بقولك إنها تميل نوعا ما ناحية إدانة الرجل وأشرتي بأصبع الاتهام لحضرة الرجل المتحرش !! على كل حال أنتي ومن خلال مداخلاتك وضعت يدك على الجرح وهذا دليل على أن المرأة دائماً صاحبة المبادرة وصاحبة قصب السبق في مداواة الأمور بطريقتها الأنثوية المعتادة والمألوفة 0*
*شكراً لمداخلتك وأداءك الرفيع في حسم الأمور بطريقة شمولية حيث تضعين الأمور في نصابها الصحيح 0*





> *أخي الكريم/ عماد علي*
> *لي تعليق على بعض ما جرى فيه حتى يأخذ النقاش مساره الطبيعي*



*سواء علقت أم لم تعلق أخي الفاضل فالموضوع أساساً كان عالقاً ينتظر من يفك عقدته وأعتقد إن زيارتك لتدلي بتعليقك عليه سوف يحل أزمته وأنا ومعي هذا الموضوع الشاق يتشرف بسماع صوتك فهذا هو الناقص وبك نستزيد علماً ومعرفة 00 وكأني أرى الموضوع يستحق أن يترنح يمنة ويسرة فهو أشبه بالسفينة التي تحمل متاعاً وحمولة وشحنة فوق حدّها المسموح مما جعل الموج يتلاعب بها أقصى اليمين وأقصى اليسار وهو من الطبيعي أن نجد الهدف الذي نسعى إليه يفقد هويته ومساره الطبيعي والحقيقي ، ولنا الفخر أن تستلم أخي الطيب دفة القيادة لتبحر السفينة في مسارها المنشود 0*





> *وبقدرة قادر تحول الرجل والمرأة*
> *بمعنى المتحرشون والمتحرشات*




*تزدوج عملية الفهم والوعي بالمفاهيم بحسب ما تتصل إليه المعاني والمفردات ، ومعلوم لدي الجميع إننا نحن البشر كثيراً ما ننسب الأشياء إلى جذورها ومنطلقاتها ومسمياتها ، فالمتحرشون وبما أنها مختومة بواو الجماعة فهي ترمز لنا بأنها تصب في خانة الرجل وبما أن الرجل فرد ذكوري فهو جزيء من عدة عناصر وهذه المجموع من العناصر تنحدر من خلية أكبر ومن مجرة إسمها كوكب الرجال !! ولأننا نخلط ونطوح في تفسير الأشياء فننسب الشيء إلى مصدره الأصلي ، فالمتحرش وحين ترتكب يداه ما يخدش كرامته تطلق الجهة الرقابية أصابع اللوم إلى أصله وفصله والمسؤول عن هذا المتحرش فلو كانوا بيئة ذات أخلاق وصلاح لما انتشر هذا الداء إلى هذا المتحرش فيزج بأهله وربما والده بالدرجة الأولى في وجه المسؤولية 00 وكذلك ينطبق الحال على المتحرشة فهي الأخرى أنثى وينتهي بها الأمر إلى نفس المصدر ، وفي كل الأحوال كل واحد من هذين اللفظين يمثلان جنسهما ، وأعرف إننا ينبغي الفصل بين الفاعل وأصل الفاعل ، فالفاعل فرد ولا يمكن أن نجمع معه أصله ونسبه ، فالفرد حين يخطئ فهو لا يمثل إلا نفسه ومن الظلم أن نظلم بقية الذكور معه وتطالهم يد المحاسبة ونلزمهم بالاتهام رغم صلاح الأغلبية 0*





> *شخصنة الموضوع*



*ربما أنا بحاجة إلى دورة مكثفة لتحديد مفهوم الشخصنة ، وربما الجميع بحاجة إلى الاطلاع على ثقافة الشخصنة لإن هناك على ما أظن لبس ينبغي التدقيق والتمحيص فيه بروية وحكمة بليغة ، فأفيدوني يرحمكم الله عن مفمهو الشخصنة ؟ فهل التفرغ إلى محاسبة الرجل والتنكيل به في ظاهرة التحرش والمتحرشون نوع من التهديد الشخصي لفئة الرجال بعينهم وبالتالي يتحقق مفهوم الشخصنة ؟ أم أن الشخصنة كما مررت بها هو النيل من صاحب الموضوع والتفرغ للنيل بالشخص بإسم الموضوع وتحت ذريعة محورية الموضوع ..!! يا ليتنا نأخذ قسطاً من الراحة ونخرج من النص المذكور لنتعلم فن آخر إسمه الشخصنة لنتأكد عما إذا كان تناول الرجل في ظاهرة المتحرشون هو تجسيد لذات الرجل لا الموضوع نفسه !!*
*هناك عقدة غامضة علينا نفض الغبار عنها حتى تبدوا واضحة للعيان وهي فرصة أن نعمم الفائدة للجميع !!*





> *لماذا تقفله مشرفنا صحيح أن الموضوع موضوعك ولكن لا يعني ذلك أن تحدد له عمراً وينتهي*



*أخي الكريم / عماد علي ،، الموضوع كاتبه أنا ولم أعرضه إلا كي يبقى في متناول الجميع ولطالما تزاورته الآراء ولاحقته الحوارات فهو حق شرعي الجميع ، وقد طرحته من أجل أن يكون وجبة فكرية تتناوله العقول فهو منكم وإليكم وإن كانت بصمتي واضحة المعالم عليه فهذا لا ينفي أن يكون أصحابه الحقبقيون هو أنتم !! وقد كانت لديّ بالفعل نية مبيتة في إنهاء الموضوع بعد أن رأيت إن الموضوع قد تجاوز السياسة المتبعة من أجله وقد جلب أرقاً للبعض ورأيت أن الاستمرار فيه قد يفاقم الوضع فوق ما يستحق فالجدل الغير مثري غير مستحب فكرياً فالحوارات لها مقاييس ومعايير وضوابط وقليل منّا من لا يعي هذه الشروط وهذه القواعد وإن عدم الالتزام بها قد لا تخلف إلا عقماً في النتائج ويزيده تعقيداً ويحيله إلى غرفة الإنعاش وتبقى الآرائ تحت طائلة التناحر والتطويح 00 هذا ما أردت إيضاحه لحقن الوضع وتهدئة الأمور كحل وقتي ولا أعني بقفل الموضوع بشكل نهائي ..!!*

*




			
				أنت وما تريد مشرفنا ولكن من حق كل نبتة زرعت أن تسقى بين الحين والآخر...
			
		


*
*إن أردت شيئاً فهو مستخلص من رغباتكم ورأيكم هو مطلبي الأول وعلينا أن نعلم إن ليس كل نبتة تستحق السقاية والرعاية طالما ثمارها من النوع الضار والذي لا يخدم زارعها ، فربما الشفقة في أن نسقيها قليلاً من الماء هو أبرك من أن نتحمل مسؤولية ما سوف تثمره هذه الشجرة في يوم من الأيام ، وإن كان ولابد من السقاية فلا من التخلص من الثمار السيئة وأن نسعى إلى تطعيم مثل هذه النباتات والأشجار حتى نحصل على ثمر مهجن نستغله في خدمة الكائن البشري 0*
*تحية عبقة لك أخي وشكراً جزيلاً لآرائك القيّمة ...*

*




			
				واحد فاضي :
			
		


*



> *لكن الآن حتى نتيجة فعل التحرش تساوى فيه الطرفان فترى - وحسب ماعايشته وأما عيني مثل هذه القضية موجودة ولا زالت - أن الطرفين يحكم عليهما بالموت البطيء فلا يزوجون ولا ينظر اليهم على أنهم محترمون في المجتمع أبداً* 
> *فيظلمون - على رغم فداحة ما قاموا به - لكن الم يأمر الله بالستر* 
> *الم يأمر الله بالعفو عما سلف*



*مسألة تساوي الطرفين فهذا أمر لا يمكننا تقديره إلا إذا اضطررنا أن نبعث ببعض الخطابات إلى سجون الرجال والنساء ونقوم بدراسة مستفيضة ومتكاملة حتى نصل إلى رقم حقيقي يؤكد صحة تساوي الطرفان ، وأعتقد إن الرقم الذي يدون في بعض الجرائد والمجلات والصحف المتداولة والتي تتوصل إليها بعض التقارير ما هي إلا محل استغراب وعلينا أن نتصل في الجهات المعنية صاحبة الأمر حيث نقدم طلباً مشروطاً بالمصداقية حتى نصل إلى حقيقة ما يجري من هذه الظاهرة السيئة ، وربما يكتفي البعض بتحميل مسؤولية الجميع - أي الطرفان - دون التمعن في أمر هوية المسؤول الأول عن هذه الظاهرة حقناً للنزاع وتبرئة لساحة المصدر المسؤول فالوصول إليه يعني نسب الجرم إلى فاعله وتجريمه والتشهير به وهذا ما رفضته أنا في بداية الأمر حيث أشار التقرير وبشكل واضح ودقيق إن الرقم منسوب إلى فئة الرجال دون النساء وكأن الرجل هو مصدر هذه التصرفات المسؤولة !!*
*لذلك ينبغي علينا أن نتحقق كثيراً قبل أن نصدر تقريراً مثل هذا يدين فيه الرجل عن غيره من جنس النساء فهناك لا زالت معلومة غائبة ومغيبة عن الذكر حفظاً لكرامة الفاعل ..!!*

*




			
				علي البحراني :
			
		


*



> *رأي شخصي:*
> 
> *نعم ، كلا الجنسين مسؤؤلان...*



*الحقيقة أشبه بالكرة التي تتلاقفها الأيدي والأرجل فما أن تحط بملعب أحدهم حتى قذفها بملعب الآخر ولا يمكن أن يعترف أحد الطرفين بحقيقة ما يفعله تجاه الطرف الآخر ولا يمكن أن يعترف بأنه البادئ وأنه وراء ما يحدث من جرائم أخلاقية على شاكلة هذا النوع من الظواهر السيئة ..!! لذا يكتفي البعض بوضع الكرة في وسط الملعب ويبقى اللاعبين واللاعبات كلا يلتزم بموقعه دون أن يسدد الكرة بوجه الآخر حتى لا تحسب النتائج وترصد الحقائق وتنتزع الحقيقة وتتضح النوايا المبيتة من وراء هذا التحرك 0*

*تحياتي للجميع*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> *كلام صحيح منذ انطلاقته وحتى نهايته إلا أنه ترنح في هذه العبارة وأصيب بالحظ العاثر ولا أدري ما سبب ذلك فهل يعود إلى الاسهاب المطوّل في التعبير عن الرأي الشخصي مما أدى إلا النتيجة الغير متوقعة والمتباينة ، فالكفتان اللتان تشيرين إليهما ليستا متعادلتان وليستا متساويتان على حد قولك بل هناك كفة أرجح من الأخرى وربما حسمتي الموقف أختي بقولك إنها تميل نوعا ما ناحية إدانة الرجل وأشرتي بأصبع الاتهام لحضرة الرجل المتحرش !! على كل حال أنتي ومن خلال مداخلاتك وضعت يدك على الجرح وهذا دليل على أن المرأة دائماً صاحبة المبادرة وصاحبة قصب السبق في مداواة الأمور بطريقتها الأنثوية المعتادة والمألوفة 0*
> *شكراً لمداخلتك وأداءك الرفيع في حسم الأمور بطريقة شمولية حيث تضعين الأمور في نصابها الصحيح*



اممممم
راح ابين لك ليش ميلت كفلت الرجل ورجحتها على كفة المرأه 
ببساطة شديدة لان الرجل عندما يتحرش فهو يصرح 
بينما المرأه تلجأ للتلميح ربما لوجود ذرات متعلقة من الحياء
وكما هو معروف ان التلميح يحرك المياه الساكنة 
ولكن التصريح يقوم بعمل اعاصير 
اجارنا الله واياكم

----------

